# New ad network - centralize discussions here



## Costello (Sep 6, 2018)

We have switched to a new ad network just recently. We're still working out the kinks, please bear with us until we're done 

Known issues, which will be addressed by our supplier as soon as possible:
*- bottom adverts on mobile are too big*
- _<please post in this thread if you are getting other issues>_

On most ads you will also see a "report ad" button, please click it to report it, obviously. There's no need to report it again on the forums since we'll only tell you to use that report button.

Also, please keep in mind that these ads arent there just for the fun of it. We need revenue to keep servers going, to allow some staff to get (small) payments to keep the site alive, and ... competitions. A big one's coming up real soon, if you've been following the Switch forums you know what I'm talking about. 


Please contact our advertising representatives at Playwire for ad rates, packages and general advertising information.
All display advertising on our site is managed by Playwire. If you would like to advertise please visit www.playwire.com or email [email protected].


----------



## Costello (Sep 6, 2018)

regarding the first problem ( @JellyPerson )
_- bottom adverts on mobile are too big_
>> We have told our supplier that we're unhappy with that unit size, we're waiting to hear from them. However, last I checked, those ads actually collapse after a few seconds or when you scroll, is that correct? so they are annoying for a couple of seconds

And:
_- in-review ads are too big_
>> Our supplier is working on that and expecting to have a solution by next week.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 6, 2018)

Can I ask what your stance is on auto-playing ads? I'm getting a video ad on the forum list now, but it's the kind that plays back instantly, which could eat up my mobile data (I've seen it on mobile as well).
Problem is, there's no report button on this one, so I can't really do anything myself.


----------



## Costello -- How to disable affiliate videos (Sep 6, 2018)

Voxel said:


> Can I ask what your stance is on auto-playing ads? I'm getting a video ad on the forum list now, but it's the kind that plays back instantly, which could eat up my mobile data (I've seen it on mobile as well).
> Problem is, there's no report button on this one, so I can't really do anything myself.
> 
> View attachment 142381


Thanks for bringing that up.
We are actually going to add a setting in the user preferences which will simply disable videos altogether.
I have already made a request to our ad network, but I doubt they will be able to offer this level of customization themselves, so we'll need to take matters into our own hands.

Also please note that these videos are actual gaming related content produced by our affiliate - they are legitimate content produced _for_ us. You should watch one or two and you'll see what I'm talking about. The ads themselves are actually shown inbetween videos.

EDIT: you can now find the setting here ( @Voxel )


----------



## Pleng (Sep 6, 2018)

Video ads? Seriously? I'm glad I use add block.


----------



## Scarlet (Sep 6, 2018)

Pleng said:


> Video ads? Seriously? I'm glad I use add block.


I mean it's fine you use ad block and all but you just come across as an ass using video ads as an excuse when the post above you literally details a new option to disable them.


----------



## Song of storms (Sep 6, 2018)

Scarlet said:


> I mean it's fine you use ad block and all but you just come across as an ass using video ads as an excuse when the post above you literally details a new option to disable them.


Because using video ads by default when probably half the people browsing the forums have limited internet data plans is great.


----------



## Pleng (Sep 6, 2018)

Scarlet said:


> I mean it's fine you use ad block and all but you just come across as an ass using video ads as an excuse when the post above you literally details a new option to disable them.



No I started blocking ads a while ago when the site started increasing the intrusiveness of them and swithed to dogy providers who had a lax attitude towards the content and trickery.

And I think @Song of storms  sums it up pretty perfectly; that option is only there for registered users. It still leaves an impression on potential new users or lurkers.


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 6, 2018)

Yeah, no. I don't care if you can disable them, autoplay videos are not okay on any level.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 6, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> Yeah, no. I don't care if you can disable them, autoplay videos are not okay on any level.


I agree completely, while I'm lucky to have unlimited data, a lot of areas still have limited internet plans with a very low cap. 

I understand ads are needed on some level as life isnt free, but you only replaced the last set of dodgy videos that would alert android users in their notifications that they where playing with an even more dodgy version that starts muted so most aren't aware they are using data until they scroll past it

It's just going to drive more viewers away in the long run with auto playing videos. This is just like what news sites like CNET do when embedding irrelevant auto playing content on the article your reading


----------



## Costello (Sep 7, 2018)

We understand the concerns about video ads, they are well noted.
Right now this is simply a test to see whether they are useful or not: if they are, then you will see noticeable consequences on the site (in terms of editorial content increase/improve, spendings for competitions, etc.) 
If they are not useful (which is likely) we will simply remove them.
At the moment there is a 95% chance that we won't be keeping them beyond this week, so ... be a little patient and see for yourself.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 7, 2018)

Costello said:


> We understand the concerns about video ads, they are well noted.
> Right now this is simply a test to see whether they are useful or not: if they are, then you will see noticeable consequences on the site (in terms of editorial content increase/improve, spendings for competitions, etc.)
> If they are not useful (which is likely) we will simply remove them.
> At the moment there is a 95% chance that we won't be keeping them beyond this week, so ... be a little patient and see for yourself.


If you're worried about funding, you could always add a paid role to the site, that gives users a special color and access to special sections. Could always give them extra perks like double xp for the leveling system

I believe there's a xenforo addon for it, as we use it on se7ensins
EDIT:
In a live stream..forgot to mention that bit lol

I know about the patreon but if You can get it set up so that members dont leave the site to join it that would help I think


----------



## Costello (Sep 7, 2018)

Sasori said:


> If you're worried about funding, you could always add a paid role to the site, that gives users a special color and access to special sections. Could always give them extra perks like double xp for the leveling system
> 
> I believe there's a xenforo addon for it, as we use it on se7ensins


haha.. what?
https://www.patreon.com/gbatemp


----------



## Scarlet (Sep 7, 2018)

Sasori said:


> If you're worried about funding, you could always add a paid role to the site, that gives users a special color and access to special sections. Could always give them extra perks like double xp for the leveling system
> 
> I believe there's a xenforo addon for it, as we use it on se7ensins


I mean, Patreon exists lol. Double XP for patrons was actually discussed briefly but was deemed a poor choice since it's just make the XP system pay to win.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 7, 2018)

Sasori said:


> If you're worried about funding, you could always add a paid role to the site, that gives users a special color and access to special sections. Could always give them extra perks like double xp for the leveling system
> 
> I believe there's a xenforo addon for it, as we use it on se7ensins


Patreon?
[Edit] ninja'd


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 7, 2018)

Costello said:


> haha.. what?
> https://www.patreon.com/gbatemp


In a live stream..forgot to mention that bit lol

I know about the patreon but if You can get it set up so that members dont leave the site to join it that would help I think


----------



## Scarlet (Sep 7, 2018)

Sasori said:


> In a live stream..forgot to mention that bit lol
> 
> I know about the patreon but if You can get it set up so that members dont leave the site to join it that would help I think


Realistically, anything more than Patreon currently is risks fragmenting the userbase, and it isn't really worth the extra income. This is of course my opinion as a humble reporter, I don't know the site's income and expenses lol


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 7, 2018)

Funny, for some reason, as someone who uses AdBlock, this doesn't bothered me. Sound isn't automatically on and it doesn't annoyingly follow you down and up the page. Guess it helps that it is gaming related. 

I get the data issue, so maybe the video ads can just not show up on the mobile version of that site. What I don't agree with is the outright demonization of videos ads that you can opt-out from.


----------



## Pleng (Sep 7, 2018)

KingVamp said:


> What I don't agree with is the outright demonization of videos ads that you can opt-out from.



Video ads were actually invented by Satan so it's reasonable enough to demonize them.

Being able to turn them off is a terrible argument; the only 6 people who know that you can turn them off are those reading this thread; and it doesn't apply to non resistered users. Video ads make websites look cheap and scammy. If I land on a site with a video add from a search result or a link from another site then I close it straight away. If more people did that then the internet would be a much nicer place.


----------



## Vieela (Sep 7, 2018)

I was about to make a post in my profile asking when was the video thing introduced. I find it a very great idea, but it shouldn't be auto-playing, specially because in my case, it never automatically played sound, and therefore could very easily go undetected and end up by spending data plans easily. But i don't think it should be removed for sure whatsoever, just limited to be more "optional" and modular.


----------



## Costello (Sep 6, 2018)

We have switched to a new ad network just recently. We're still working out the kinks, please bear with us until we're done 

Known issues, which will be addressed by our supplier as soon as possible:
*- bottom adverts on mobile are too big*
- _<please post in this thread if you are getting other issues>_

On most ads you will also see a "report ad" button, please click it to report it, obviously. There's no need to report it again on the forums since we'll only tell you to use that report button.

Also, please keep in mind that these ads arent there just for the fun of it. We need revenue to keep servers going, to allow some staff to get (small) payments to keep the site alive, and ... competitions. A big one's coming up real soon, if you've been following the Switch forums you know what I'm talking about. 


Please contact our advertising representatives at Playwire for ad rates, packages and general advertising information.
All display advertising on our site is managed by Playwire. If you would like to advertise please visit www.playwire.com or email [email protected].


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 7, 2018)

Pleng said:


> Video ads were actually invented by Satan so it's reasonable enough to demonize them.


lol



Pleng said:


> Being able to turn them off is a terrible argument; the only 6 people who know that you can turn them off are those reading this thread


They literally just started testing this. This is exactly what this thread is for, to inform people. 

That said, maybe make it opt-in and give out extra XP for that.


----------



## Pleng (Sep 7, 2018)

If they made it opt-in nobody would and the ads wouldn't generate any revenue.

As for "only just started testing"... Perhaps they should do what any other big site does; do testing on a locally hosted copy of the site rather than hacking at the main one and making all their mistakes in public.


----------



## Costello (Sep 7, 2018)

Pleng said:


> If they made it opt-in nobody would and the ads wouldn't generate any revenue.
> 
> As for "only just started testing"... Perhaps they should do what any other big site does; do testing on a locally hosted copy of the site rather than hacking at the main one and making all their mistakes in public.


Duh, testing also means checking how much revenue these units generate. If you test locally you are going to get 1 ad impression, that's not testing.

You are being quite rude and offensive right now, so please calm down before saying things you might regret.


----------



## Pleng (Sep 7, 2018)

Costello said:


> Duh, testing also means checking how much revenue these units generate. If you test locally you are going to get 1 ad impression, that's not testing.



That's a fair point, but things such as the adverts being too large should have been figured out before mass deployment...



> You are being quite rude and offensive right now, so please calm down before saying things you might regret.



What exactly have I said that you consider "rude"?


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 7, 2018)

Pleng said:


> What exactly have I said that you consider "rude"?


I've seen a child go about this with more tact than you have. They're obviously just testing this and you've seemly spat the dummy multiple times because you don't like it, despite the fact that they understand and will probably remove it after a week. Be a little more mature next time or nobody will take you seriously.


----------



## Song of storms (Sep 7, 2018)

Costello said:


> Duh, testing also means checking how much revenue these units generate. If you test locally you are going to get 1 ad impression, that's not testing.


If ad revenue is the only thing worth testing you might as well lock all the downloads until the user buys something from a list of sponsors. A lot of sites do that.

Another option could be sponsoring products sold on Amazon with Amazon reflinks. Are you doing an official review on something sold on that website? Add the link there. Let sellers contact you to buy banners for their Amazon shop and have a cut with the reflinks plus a base amount.

Or, and this is my favorite one, let people that pledged with Patreon a "priority" support. Choose a bunch of people to moderate that premium section to assist users asking questions. I'm sure that a lot of people will pay to get a slightly better support than the majority of the answers given in the forum now. That's where rude is. Certainly not here.

And then there are the obvious choices like official merchandise, apparel, a printed version of the web comic... the possibilities are endless.

The current option has a video ad played automatically that's 16.1 megabytes large. The whole homepage is less than 5 megabytes. Limited mobile data plans aren't uncommon.


----------



## Pleng (Sep 7, 2018)

kikongokiller said:


> They're obviously just testing this and you've seemly spat the dummy multiple times because you don't like it, despite the fact that they understand and will probably remove it after a week



I'm not spitting any dummies; I have ads blocked so it doesn't affect me. All I've done is to give my opinion of video ads, and what I think they do to a website's reputation. Other people also seem to have concerns; especially those with limited mobile data.


----------



## KiiWii (Sep 7, 2018)

Genuinely shocked how long ass this bitch was, haven’t seen ads this big in... forever:



Spoiler: had to zoom out to fit lol:


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 7, 2018)

Pleng said:


> I have ads blocked so it doesn't affect me. All I've done is to give my opinion of video ads


You've already gotten your point across, so why are you repeating yourself and making such a big deal of it? It just comes across as obnoxious and immature.


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 7, 2018)

KiiWii said:


> Genuinely shocked how long ass this bitch was, haven’t seen ads this big in... forever:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like you were served a desktop sidebar ad by mistake. That doesn't look right at all.


----------



## Costello (Sep 7, 2018)

yeah, I've added this to the list of points in the first post


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 8, 2018)

Maybe have a thumbnail of the games that link to the video ads? 

Videos or not, I actually like that the ads are base on the site itself.


----------



## Costello (Sep 8, 2018)

We have made a first decision concerning video ads. They are profitable, but there are also two unsolvable issues:
1) mobile data consumption: there is no way around it no matter how you put it. We could disable autoplay but then nobody would press play and then it wouldn't generate any revenue. We could enable it on desktop only but most people use adblockers nowadays so it would be pointless.
2) the video player frame that sticks to the bottom: we asked the supplier to disable it, but they said they wouldn't/couldnt.
Therefore we're removing them all, effective now.

We're still working on the other issues at the moment, thanks for your patience.


----------



## Song of storms (Sep 10, 2018)

Costello said:


> We have made a first decision concerning video ads. They are profitable, but there are also two unsolvable issues:
> 1) mobile data consumption: there is no way around it no matter how you put it. We could disable autoplay but then nobody would press play and then it wouldn't generate any revenue. We could enable it on desktop only but most people use adblockers nowadays so it would be pointless.
> 2) the video player frame that sticks to the bottom: we asked the supplier to disable it, but they said they wouldn't/couldnt.
> Therefore we're removing them all, effective now.
> ...


I'm glad you're listening to feedback. Feel free to consider any of the suggestions I mentioned earlier to make more profit


----------



## Costello (Sep 11, 2018)

got an email from the supplier today:
- they have removed the ads in reviews for now because they are unable to control the size, they'll be restored when size can be limited
- they have limited the size of ads on mobile

I'll try browsing on mobile over the next few days to see if it's any better. I dont always get ads when browsing so it's not easy to tell immediately.


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 12, 2018)

Isn't this one a tad too big?


----------



## Jayro (Sep 12, 2018)

Scarlet said:


> I mean it's fine you use ad block and all but you just come across as an ass using video ads as an excuse when the post above you literally details a new option to disable them.


I'd rather just keep paying my $10 monthly Patreon donations and not worry about ads while simultaneously giving the site I use every day some back pocket revenue.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 18, 2018)

So this happened

Which was actually a result of a pop up blocking the post when I tried editing it


----------



## Costello (Sep 19, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> So this happened
> View attachment 143642
> Which was actually a result of a pop up blocking the post when I tried editing it
> View attachment 143643


did you have the opportunity to report the bad ad ? 
I'm not seeing the "report" option on the screenshot, sometimes it doesn't show up for some reason


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 19, 2018)

Costello said:


> did you have the opportunity to report the bad ad ?
> I'm not seeing the "report" option on the screenshot, sometimes it doesn't show up for some reason


It does not show an opinion for me to report them. Not even on the one that just showed up for me as I was writing this post

Edit: but the one that doesn't show up is the one I can report


----------



## Costello (Sep 6, 2018)

We have switched to a new ad network just recently. We're still working out the kinks, please bear with us until we're done 

Known issues, which will be addressed by our supplier as soon as possible:
*- bottom adverts on mobile are too big*
- _<please post in this thread if you are getting other issues>_

On most ads you will also see a "report ad" button, please click it to report it, obviously. There's no need to report it again on the forums since we'll only tell you to use that report button.

Also, please keep in mind that these ads arent there just for the fun of it. We need revenue to keep servers going, to allow some staff to get (small) payments to keep the site alive, and ... competitions. A big one's coming up real soon, if you've been following the Switch forums you know what I'm talking about. 


Please contact our advertising representatives at Playwire for ad rates, packages and general advertising information.
All display advertising on our site is managed by Playwire. If you would like to advertise please visit www.playwire.com or email [email protected].


----------



## Costello (Sep 19, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> It does not show an opinion for me to report them. Not even on the one that just showed up for me as I was writing this post
> View attachment 143728
> Edit: but the one that doesn't show up is the one I can report
> View attachment 143729


if you click the X to close it, and then the tiny little thingy here: 


 does it give you an option to report the ad?


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 19, 2018)

Costello said:


> if you click the X to close it, and then the tiny little thingy here: View attachment 143730 does it give you an option to report the ad?


It only gives me the opt-out site, but no option to report the ads


----------



## Costello (Sep 19, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> It only gives me the opt-out site, but no option to report the ads


OK, I am going to report this to our ad network then... I wish they would include the report button on every unit.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 21, 2018)

Oof
 
Still no option to report


----------



## Costello (Sep 27, 2018)

following complaints regarding videos, we have restored them in a much less intrusive way, after negociating with our new ad network:
- the video player won't be shown on mobile - so it will be desktop only. That means no problem with data usage, and no Chrome audio bug.
- the video player won't stick to the bottom of the user's screen when scrolling, so it won't be disturbing
Bear in mind this is just a trial, not a definitive thing.
And the videos are gaming related, they are actual content from affiliate sites, so they are worth actually watching.

But of course, they can still be disabled from your preferences:


----------



## Creatable (Sep 30, 2018)

I've had issues with mobile ads being too big horizontally, this makes the layout break as it has to drag out the UI elements to the right


----------



## Costello (Oct 2, 2018)

Creatable said:


> I've had issues with mobile ads being too big horizontally, this makes the layout break as it has to drag out the UI elements to the right


thanks for the feedback, could you take us a screenshot so I can forward it to the ad network?


----------



## Ericthegreat (Oct 2, 2018)

Costello said:


> regarding the first problem ( @JellyPerson )
> _- bottom adverts on mobile are too big_
> >> We have told our supplier that we're unhappy with that unit size, we're waiting to hear from them. However, last I checked, those ads actually collapse after a few seconds or when you scroll, is that correct? so they are annoying for a couple of seconds
> 
> ...


Just got this one, didn't try too hard, but don't think I could get out of it.


----------



## Costello (Oct 2, 2018)

Ericthegreat said:


> Just got this one, didn't try too hard, but don't think I could get out of it.


uh... that screenshot isn't from GBAtemp though? 
can you take a screenshot before clicking the ad? it isn't useful otherwise


----------



## Ericthegreat (Oct 2, 2018)

Costello said:


> uh... that screenshot isn't from GBAtemp though?
> can you take a screenshot before clicking the ad? it isn't useful otherwise


Hmm I was just scrolling the front page, suddenly I was there, I'm on mobile maybe I accidently clicked something.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Oct 5, 2018)

Costello said:


> uh... that screenshot isn't from GBAtemp though?
> can you take a screenshot before clicking the ad? it isn't useful otherwise


Okay so I've had it happen two more times, just a sudden redirect? Just looking through a thread.


----------



## Costello (Oct 5, 2018)

Ericthegreat said:


> Okay so I've had it happen two more times, just a sudden redirect? Just looking through a thread.


do you mean you are getting redirected without even clicking anywhere? I don't like the sound of this...
did it take you to the same page as on the screenshot or was it a different one?


----------



## Ericthegreat (Oct 5, 2018)

Costello said:


> do you mean you are getting redirected without even clicking anywhere? I don't like the sound of this...
> did it take you to the same page as on the screenshot or was it a different one?


Maybe I still am clicking on something and not noticeing on accident, but I've never had this problem on Gbatemp.

Edit: If I'm the only one reporting this, then it sounds like a me issue.
Edit2: Just to be certain I don't have some weird app installed causeing issues I ran avg and hidden app detector.


----------



## Captain_N (Oct 5, 2018)

I have not seen any ads at all. I dont use any ad blocker software either. You must be using an ad service that i blocked with the hosts file 2 years ago. I had to start blocking ads from other sites because they began to lock up my web browsers...


----------



## Costello (Oct 5, 2018)

Ericthegreat said:


> Maybe I still am clicking on something and not noticeing on accident, but I've never had this problem on Gbatemp.
> 
> Edit: If I'm the only one reporting this, then it sounds like a me issue.
> Edit2: Just to be certain I don't have some weird app installed causeing issues I ran avg and hidden app detector.


Thanks, I have sent the info to our ad network and asked them if there's something we can do about it.
although with a simple screenshot I doubt anything can be done. When this happens you probably get redirected from one site to another, and at the end of the path, its almost impossible to trace back to the original offender. But let's see what the ad network has to say.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 5, 2018)

Well this just happened when I went to check my PMs


----------



## Costello (Oct 5, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Well this just happened when I went to check my PMs
> View attachment 145742


so you got redirected too without warning?
for pete's sake... how do these even get through?

edit: I have submitted your screenshot to our ad network as well, they better solve it soon.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Oct 8, 2018)

Costello said:


> so you got redirected too without warning?
> for pete's sake... how do these even get through?
> 
> edit: I have submitted your screenshot to our ad network as well, they better solve it soon.


Okay, is there something I can set up on my phone to help out with this?


----------



## Costello (Oct 9, 2018)

Ericthegreat said:


> Okay, is there something I can set up on my phone to help out with this?


they said it should be solved, are you still getting issues? maybe clear your browser cache?


----------



## Ericthegreat (Oct 9, 2018)

Costello said:


> they said it should be solved, are you still getting issues? maybe clear your browser cache?


I'll tell you if it happens again.


----------



## Costello (Sep 6, 2018)

We have switched to a new ad network just recently. We're still working out the kinks, please bear with us until we're done 

Known issues, which will be addressed by our supplier as soon as possible:
*- bottom adverts on mobile are too big*
- _<please post in this thread if you are getting other issues>_

On most ads you will also see a "report ad" button, please click it to report it, obviously. There's no need to report it again on the forums since we'll only tell you to use that report button.

Also, please keep in mind that these ads arent there just for the fun of it. We need revenue to keep servers going, to allow some staff to get (small) payments to keep the site alive, and ... competitions. A big one's coming up real soon, if you've been following the Switch forums you know what I'm talking about. 


Please contact our advertising representatives at Playwire for ad rates, packages and general advertising information.
All display advertising on our site is managed by Playwire. If you would like to advertise please visit www.playwire.com or email [email protected].


----------



## SG854 (Oct 9, 2018)

GBAtemp page keeps on crashing on my laptop and phone. It has to reload the page. I think its because of the ads. It keeps saying this webpage is using significant memory. It never did this before.


----------



## Costello (Oct 9, 2018)

SG854 said:


> GBAtemp page keeps on crashing on my laptop and phone. It has to reload the page. I think its because of the ads. It keeps saying this webpage is using significant memory. It never did this before.


have you tried disabling the video ads in your user preferences?
or the sidebar altogether?


----------



## SG854 (Oct 9, 2018)

Costello said:


> have you tried disabling the video ads in your user preferences?
> or the sidebar altogether?


Ya I did for the video ads. I don't know how to disable the side bar. 
It really slows down my laptop after a while. Its only this site that does it. Sites like Youtube are fine.


----------



## Costello (Oct 9, 2018)

SG854 said:


> Ya I did for the video ads. I don't know how to disable the side bar.
> It really slows down my laptop after a while. Its only this site that does it. Sites like Youtube are fine.



try this option:


----------



## grossaffe (Oct 10, 2018)

There's a video ad (appears to be Commodore 64 related?) that crashes my browser whenever it starts to play.


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 11, 2018)

Yeah, don't like that the ads moved from the front page to the place it is now. I might have to disable it.


----------



## Costello (Oct 11, 2018)

grossaffe said:


> There's a video ad (appears to be Commodore 64 related?) that crashes my browser whenever it starts to play.


could you take a screenshot - if not of the ad itself, of the specific location, so we can report it?
the more info you give us, the more chance we have to tackle the issue.

KingVamp: use the option if you want, we added it for a reason


----------



## nando (Oct 11, 2018)

i can't navigate on iphone at all. the ads are too big and hard to dismiss


----------



## grossaffe (Oct 11, 2018)

Costello said:


> could you take a screenshot - if not of the ad itself, of the specific location, so we can report it?
> the more info you give us, the more chance we have to tackle the issue.


It's possible that there was just an outdated plugin, codec, browser, or kernel causing some problems with the video module.  I started having problems with crashing in other places, though not as reproducibly as with that video ad.  Anyways, I updated last night, and just now I've re-enabled the video ads to test for crashing and haven't had problems.  Granted the video itself is different now, but I would place the update as the more likely reason for the crashing to have stopped.

As for the location of the ad, it was the auto-play video on the sidebar.


----------



## SG854 (Oct 15, 2018)

Costello said:


> try this option:
> 
> View attachment 146081


It’s still crashes. On my iphone it says an error has a occurred and it reloads the page. It does this a lot.


----------



## Costello (Oct 15, 2018)

SG854 said:


> It’s still crashes. On my iphone it says an error has a occurred and it reloads the page. It does this a lot.


There are no video ads on the mobile version, so it can't be that.
You must be having another issue somehow. No changes were done on mobile for a long time. And our mobile traffic is very high. 
Do you have any idea what might be causing this?
Try perhaps resetting your browser cache?


----------



## SG854 (Oct 15, 2018)

Costello said:


> There are no video ads on the mobile version, so it can't be that.
> You must be having another issue somehow. No changes were done on mobile for a long time. And our mobile traffic is very high.
> Do you have any idea what might be causing this?
> Try perhaps resetting your browser cache?


I have no idea. I’m using an iPhone 6s. But this problem happens both on my laptop and my phone. I’ll try clearing the cache.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 18, 2018)

I am still getting redirected without warning or being asked

This same redirect literally just happened again after I made this post


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Oct 18, 2018)

Fucking hell. Fullscreen ad while browsing this thread. Had to tap the X to close.




--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Ffs..it happened again, in a space of less than 5 minutes


----------



## Chary (Oct 18, 2018)

Was messing around logged out, I didn't have any redirects, but I did get a full page ad once. Not sure if that's intended or not.


----------



## Costello (Oct 19, 2018)

Chary said:


> Was messing around logged out, I didn't have any redirects, but I did get a full page ad once. Not sure if that's intended or not.


definitely not, you'd need to hit the report button for that or post a screenshot and include the URL so we can report it.

these are getting more and more frequent   I keep sending reports but nothing seems to be done sigh


----------



## Nerdtendo (Oct 19, 2018)

Now I understand that the temp is experiencing some growning pains with ads and how to introduce them. I understand why they're there and I don't fault them for being there, but on mobile they are getting more obtrusive by the day. It started with large scrolling ads in forums that you had to pass to read the next comment. Annoying, but tolerable. Then, we got those large ads across the bottom that you had to shrink. Now, we have full-page pop ups in the middle of browsing, seemingly at random. This is beginning to seem like a sketchy rom site with how these are popping up.

I know you're just trying to pay the bills. I don't blame you guys from trying new things but it really is starting to put a damper on my experience here.

Maybe just exchanging the full page pop ups for an unclosable ad on the side would make things better. It doesn't really matter how it changes as long as it becomes a bit more managable.


----------



## TyBlood13 (Oct 19, 2018)

Report here: https://gbatemp.net/threads/new-ad-network-centralize-discussions-here.517270/page-4#post-8341911


----------



## Nerdtendo (Oct 19, 2018)

-snip- either the site was bugging out or my thread was moved here. Either way, it doesn't matter.


----------



## Costello (Oct 19, 2018)

Nerdtendo said:


> Now I understand that the temp is experiencing some growning pains with ads and how to introduce them. I understand why they're there and I don't fault them for being there, but on mobile they are getting more obtrusive by the day. It started with large scrolling ads in forums that you had to pass to read the next comment. Annoying, but tolerable. Then, we got those large ads across the bottom that you had to shrink. Now, we have full-page pop ups in the middle of browsing, seemingly at random. This is beginning to seem like a sketchy rom site with how these are popping up.
> 
> I know you're just trying to pay the bills. I don't blame you guys from trying new things but it really is starting to put a damper on my experience here.
> 
> Maybe just exchanging the full page pop ups for an unclosable ad on the side would make things better. It doesn't really matter how it changes as long as it becomes a bit more managable.



Could you please take screenshots and post them here, use the report button that's under the ad banner if possible.
We are aware of issues but since everyone gets different content based on their location, we can't magically guess where and what the problems are unfortunately.

We're taking this seriously... you may not be aware of it but we have switched ad networks 3 times over the past year already to get rid of those issues, but sadly it keeps hapenning. I am feeling a bit powerless right now, what else can we do but continuing to report issues? we can't disable ads altogether as without them the site wouldnt run at all. Switching ad networks? we've tried that 3 times within a year already.


----------



## Costello (Sep 6, 2018)

We have switched to a new ad network just recently. We're still working out the kinks, please bear with us until we're done 

Known issues, which will be addressed by our supplier as soon as possible:
*- bottom adverts on mobile are too big*
- _<please post in this thread if you are getting other issues>_

On most ads you will also see a "report ad" button, please click it to report it, obviously. There's no need to report it again on the forums since we'll only tell you to use that report button.

Also, please keep in mind that these ads arent there just for the fun of it. We need revenue to keep servers going, to allow some staff to get (small) payments to keep the site alive, and ... competitions. A big one's coming up real soon, if you've been following the Switch forums you know what I'm talking about. 


Please contact our advertising representatives at Playwire for ad rates, packages and general advertising information.
All display advertising on our site is managed by Playwire. If you would like to advertise please visit www.playwire.com or email [email protected].


----------



## Nerdtendo (Oct 19, 2018)

Costello said:


> Could you please take screenshots and post them here, use the report button that's under the ad banner if possible.
> We are aware of issues but since everyone gets different content based on their location, we can't magically guess where and what the problems are unfortunately.
> 
> We're taking this seriously... you may not be aware of it but we have switched ad networks 3 times over the past year already to get rid of those issues, but sadly it keeps hapenning. I am feeling a bit powerless right now, what else can we do but continuing to report issues? we can't disable ads altogether as without them the site wouldnt run at all. Switching ad networks? we've tried that 3 times within a year already.


For sure. I appreciate all the work you're trying to do and making the user experience better. Next time I see one of the full screen ones I'll report it. Keep up the good work Costello and the rest of staff 

Edit: got these within 60 seconds of each other


----------



## Costello (Oct 19, 2018)

Nerdtendo said:


> For sure. I appreciate all the work you're trying to do and making the user experience better. Next time I see one of the full screen ones I'll report it. Keep up the good work Costello and the rest of staff
> 
> Edit: got these within 60 seconds of each other
> View attachment 147043 View attachment 147044


thanks for the report, I have sent the information to our ad network.
I hope they will take action as soon as possible.


----------



## SG854 (Oct 19, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> Fucking hell. Fullscreen ad while browsing this thread. Had to tap the X to close.
> View attachment 147029
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...


I got this same ad but it was with Shaq favorite book


----------



## delete12345 (Oct 19, 2018)

Ok, so it's not just me that's getting hit by fullscreen, non-returning/non-naviable ads that I can't get back to gbatemp once they appear.

Thanks for the effort.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 19, 2018)

I'm getting ads that completely fill the page on mobile


----------



## SG854 (Oct 19, 2018)

Sasori said:


> I'm getting ads that completely fill the page on mobile


I gotv

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Sasori said:


> I'm getting ads that completely fill the page on mobile


I got that same ad. It takes up my entire screen.

Look at my above post. The random poping up ads keeps on making press the wrong things on accident. It’s making my phone jump around like crazy. @Subtle Demise can confirm this. It messed with his postings too.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 19, 2018)

SG854 said:


> I gotv
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Look at that..as I was about to reply to you another one


I understand that the site needs to earn ad revenue as nothing in life is free, but this is sketchy as hell. And really seems like they are just trying to sell us for easy clicks.

Full page ads should never ever be a thing, let alone when they open up multiple times per page .you might as well take over the page with some.mining script at this point

The ad network clearly doesn't care either as each time something is reported something worse just replaces the last set of ads


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Oct 19, 2018)

SG854 said:


> I gotv
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Can confirm too. Look at my post on page 4.


----------



## Creatable (Oct 20, 2018)

Okay, at this point the site is unusable. I will not use the site on mobile without an adblocker. I consider this unacceptable. I wasn't even able to make this reply without using an adblocker. I was barely able to report ads,  was given loads of fullscreen ads, and was redirected to malicious sites multiple times.

Here are the links to the malicious domains since those are the ones I'm able to report:
http://walmart-21k.club/
http://samsung-41d.club/
(these links do not work as they only work when personal details are attached to the URL.)


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 20, 2018)

Costello said:


> definitely not, you'd need to hit the report button for that or post a screenshot and include the URL so we can report it.
> 
> these are getting more and more frequent   I keep sending reports but nothing seems to be done sigh


I had the same issue as full screen pop-ups and there was no report option. I want to report these issues, but it seems whoever is proving these ads is not giving the option to report them when they happen.
I think it's worth noting that I've found the worst issues are on mobile. I have the Temp whitelisted on adblocker on my computers and mobile and I can safely say my phone suffers the worst ad abuse.


----------



## Costello (Oct 20, 2018)

Creatable said:


> Okay, at this point the site is unusable. I will not use the site on mobile without an adblocker. I consider this unacceptable. I wasn't even able to make this reply without using an adblocker. I was barely able to report ads,  was given loads of fullscreen ads, and was redirected to malicious sites multiple times.
> 
> Here are the links to the malicious domains since those are the ones I'm able to report:
> http://walmart-21k.club/
> ...


This is very upsetting, I have reported the situation to the ad network once more, and I've cc'ed their boss this time, hopefully he does something.
We have tried several ad networks over the past year but this one seems to be the worst in terms of bad ads. :/


----------



## Pleng (Oct 20, 2018)

Costello said:


> We have tried several ad networks over the past year but this one seems to be the worst in terms of bad ads.




So why do you stay with them?


----------



## SG854 (Oct 20, 2018)

Sasori said:


> Look at that..as I was about to reply to you another one
> 
> 
> I understand that the site needs to earn ad revenue as nothing in life is free, but this is sketchy as hell. And really seems like they are just trying to sell us for easy clicks.
> ...





Creatable said:


> Okay, at this point the site is unusable. I will not use the site on mobile without an adblocker. I consider this unacceptable. I wasn't even able to make this reply without using an adblocker. I was barely able to report ads,  was given loads of fullscreen ads, and was redirected to malicious sites multiple times.
> 
> Here are the links to the malicious domains since those are the ones I'm able to report:
> http://walmart-21k.club/
> ...





SirNapkin1334 said:


> Can confirm too. Look at my post on page 4.



Get an ad blocker on you phone/computer it’s the best thing for this problem. This site was at the point of being unusable. And bam ad blocker fixed it.


----------



## smileyhead (Oct 20, 2018)

Based on all the complaints, I think it might be useful info that I didn't get any full screen ads whatsoever.
Might be because of my country tho, IDK.


----------



## Creatable (Oct 20, 2018)

SG854 said:


> Get an ad blocker on you phone/computer it’s the best thing for this problem. This site was at the point of being unusable. And bam ad blocker fixed it.


If your site is only usable with an ad blocker, then your site is not worth going to.


----------



## delete12345 (Oct 20, 2018)

Pleng said:


> So why do you stay with them?


They did say they switched ad network several times in 2018. So, it's a pickle of a situation.


----------



## Chary (Oct 20, 2018)

For what its worth, I haven't run into the full page ad that was plaguing me, ever since Costello reported it to the ad network. If you see any of those gross full page ads, report them to death, and hopefully they'll stop happening.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Oct 20, 2018)

Costello said:


> https://www.patreon.com/gbatemp



GBATemp's motto on Patreon..



> creating an independent community for free speech and unbiased journalism



Creating? It already exists for endless years now and unbiased? That made me chuckle. Everyone is biased one way or another.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Pleng said:


> Video ads were actually invented by Satan so it's reasonable enough to demonize them.
> 
> Being able to turn them off is a terrible argument; the only 6 people who know that you can turn them off are those reading this thread; and it doesn't apply to non resistered users. Video ads make websites look cheap and scammy. If I land on a site with a video add from a search result or a link from another site then I close it straight away. If more people did that then the internet would be a much nicer place.


Agree with ya. I fucking hate video ads, there are websites that just play it automatically and I can't even stop them unless I close the damn website. God damn annoying ads, they're as bad as the intrusive ads on smartphone games/apps which block the entire screen.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Oct 20, 2018)

Issues like these make me glad adblockers exist. I mean, as a Patreon I wouldn't see ads here anyway, but any time I visit a site without an adblocker it just feels so sketchy, like I'm somehow going to get infected by malware. And then there are autoplaying video ads, those are some of the worst.

Ads just keep getting worse in an attempt to make more money, I wonder if it's actually working or if it's just pushing more people to install adblockers.
Any time I visit a site and it tells me I have to disable adblock to continue, I'm like "nope" and make a 180. You can't really blame me, the ad networks brought this on themselves. I know the sites (for the most part) aren't to blame, but there's a reason why huge sites typically go with in-house sponsored ads rather than ad networks.


Nerdtendo said:


> For sure. I appreciate all the work you're trying to do and making the user experience better. Next time I see one of the full screen ones I'll report it. Keep up the good work Costello and the rest of staff
> 
> Edit: got these within 60 seconds of each other
> View attachment 147043 View attachment 147044


That 3-course meal does look mighty good though. Too bad I can't get anything like that here (that I know of) nor can I afford it


----------



## Costello (Oct 21, 2018)

Pleng said:


> So why do you stay with them?


this is certainly a question we are asking ourselves right now!



Saiyan Lusitano said:


> GBATemp's motto on Patreon..
> Creating? It already exists for endless years now and unbiased? That made me chuckle. Everyone is biased one way or another.


and towards what are we biased exactly?  I'm eager to hear your reasoning, lol


----------



## Costello (Sep 6, 2018)

We have switched to a new ad network just recently. We're still working out the kinks, please bear with us until we're done 

Known issues, which will be addressed by our supplier as soon as possible:
*- bottom adverts on mobile are too big*
- _<please post in this thread if you are getting other issues>_

On most ads you will also see a "report ad" button, please click it to report it, obviously. There's no need to report it again on the forums since we'll only tell you to use that report button.

Also, please keep in mind that these ads arent there just for the fun of it. We need revenue to keep servers going, to allow some staff to get (small) payments to keep the site alive, and ... competitions. A big one's coming up real soon, if you've been following the Switch forums you know what I'm talking about. 


Please contact our advertising representatives at Playwire for ad rates, packages and general advertising information.
All display advertising on our site is managed by Playwire. If you would like to advertise please visit www.playwire.com or email [email protected].


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 22, 2018)

I've been redirected like 8 times in the past 20 minutes


----------



## Subtle Demise (Oct 23, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> I've been redirected like 8 times in the past 20 minutes


I've been reporting them here:
https://gbatemp.net/dynamic/bad-ad-report-form.100/

Just be warned that ads still appear on that page. I got redirected in the middle of reporting the redirect ads lol.


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 23, 2018)

You know, reading this thread makes me quite worried.
Redirects to malicious sites is simply not acceptable.
I'm glad I'm a patron I guess, considering I get a fully AD free experience.


----------



## Costello (Oct 23, 2018)

Subtle Demise said:


> I've been reporting them here:
> https://gbatemp.net/dynamic/bad-ad-report-form.100/
> 
> Just be warned that ads still appear on that page. I got redirected in the middle of reporting the redirect ads lol.


this page is not to be used anymore, that is from our old ad network.

I have reported all the new complaints to our ad network, and will continue to do so until the situation is resolved.
Please post any links or screenshots so I can send it to them.


----------



## SG854 (Oct 24, 2018)

SG854 said:


> GBAtemp page keeps on crashing on my laptop and phone. It has to reload the page. I think its because of the ads. It keeps saying this webpage is using significant memory. It never did this before.





Costello said:


> have you tried disabling the video ads in your user preferences?
> or the sidebar altogether?


The Adblocker stopped the crashing, reloading and me having to login every time. It was the ads causing the problem even after I disabled video ads. I haven’t had a crash in a while.


----------



## Creatable (Oct 25, 2018)

This redirect happened again so the problem is still not resolved.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Oct 25, 2018)

Costello said:


> this page is not to be used anymore, that is from our old ad network.
> 
> I have reported all the new complaints to our ad network, and will continue to do so until the situation is resolved.
> Please post any links or screenshots so I can send it to them.


Oops, sorry! I thought it was the same network. Anyway, I was viewing this thread and got a redirect ad. It takes me to this walmart-2k.club site.


 
I covered up the URL while taking a screenshot, but again it starts with walmart-21k.club

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Right after posting, I got this fake survey redirect:


----------



## Costello (Oct 26, 2018)

thanks for the reports, I've forwarded the info.


----------



## Costello (Oct 29, 2018)

I havent received a single complaint in the past 3 days. 
3 days ago, the ad network said they have found the bad ad source and prevented it from serving on our site.
So, either it's a happy coincidence, or they have actually fixed the problem? let's hope it is the latter.
Anyone got anything to report?


----------



## smileyhead (Nov 6, 2018)

@Costello You should probably look into this if you don't want ads blocked in Chrome automatically in the future:
https://www.xda-developers.com/google-chrome-blocking-abusive-ads/


----------



## Song of storms (Nov 6, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> @Costello You should probably look into this if you don't want ads blocked in Chrome automatically in the future:
> https://www.xda-developers.com/google-chrome-blocking-abusive-ads/


You should post this to the user submitted news. I'd love to have a conversation about this that doesn't involve this forum.


----------



## smileyhead (Nov 7, 2018)

Song of storms said:


> You should post this to the user submitted news. I'd love to have a conversation about this that doesn't involve this forum.


I'm afraid the thread would get shat on for not being gaming-related.
Would not be the first time.


----------



## Costello (Nov 9, 2018)

an interesting read on bad ads, and how they affect even big sites like the New York Times and others:
https://www.fastcompany.com/40516897/a-new-wave-of-bad-ads-is-hijacking-even-top-tier-websites


----------



## Subtle Demise (Nov 9, 2018)

The redirects were gone for a while, but now a new one is making the rounds.
http://america.geignskkdkege.top/am...440632&cacheboost=7776544123&buf=99.203.0.124


----------



## Costello (Nov 10, 2018)

Subtle Demise said:


> The redirects were gone for a while, but now a new one is making the rounds.
> http://america.geignskkdkege.top/am...440632&cacheboost=7776544123&buf=99.203.0.124
> 
> View attachment 149002


damn it, did they re enable the bad ad source again without my permission ? I'm going to forward this to them right now


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 12, 2018)

I see the popups are back

http://walmart-63c.club/lp/96d1bcba-a080-4faf-870c-53d287146d84/?aclid=1542042763471563&cid=712&pid=203&parm5=gbatemp.net&parm4=188855239&parm3=rhythmone_bidder&parm2=0&parm1={CAMPAIGN}&fid=3195&clk=62508468&uid=3&ip=x&code=US&city=&os=Android&brand=Generic&model=Smartphone&isp=Verizon+Wireless&language=en&country=United+States


----------



## shaunj66 (Nov 12, 2018)

Thanks for the report. That's a bit annoying 

I've filtered your IP address out of the link you provided for your safety


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 12, 2018)

How is it getting my network and what site I'm on?


----------



## shaunj66 (Nov 12, 2018)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> How is it getting my network and what site I'm on?


Websites can easily tell what ISP you use by your IP address. Other data such as your browser and device type can also be intercepted through various means.


----------



## Wuigi (Nov 12, 2018)

The autoplay video on the right side sucks big time, at least it doesn't autoscroll as well, but still way too distracting.


----------



## Costello (Sep 6, 2018)

We have switched to a new ad network just recently. We're still working out the kinks, please bear with us until we're done 

Known issues, which will be addressed by our supplier as soon as possible:
*- bottom adverts on mobile are too big*
- _<please post in this thread if you are getting other issues>_

On most ads you will also see a "report ad" button, please click it to report it, obviously. There's no need to report it again on the forums since we'll only tell you to use that report button.

Also, please keep in mind that these ads arent there just for the fun of it. We need revenue to keep servers going, to allow some staff to get (small) payments to keep the site alive, and ... competitions. A big one's coming up real soon, if you've been following the Switch forums you know what I'm talking about. 


Please contact our advertising representatives at Playwire for ad rates, packages and general advertising information.
All display advertising on our site is managed by Playwire. If you would like to advertise please visit www.playwire.com or email [email protected].


----------



## smileyhead (Nov 12, 2018)

I still do not approve of the autoplay videos, even if you can turn them off. I mean, look at this thread, we're constantly getting people asking how to turn them off. Not only that, but autoplay video ads are unprofessional and annoying.
They need to be removed entirely.


----------



## PiracyForTheMasses (Nov 15, 2018)

How about you do something about those pop up redirect ads that effect mobile devices. This is the ONLY website that I experience these redirects on.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Nov 15, 2018)

PiracyForTheMasses said:


> How about you do something about those pop up redirect ads that effect mobile devices. This is the ONLY website that I experience these redirects on.


It's being worked on. In the meantime go ahead and report them with a screenshot so it can be forwarded to the ad provider. Speaking of which, I got another redirect ad:
https://woahluckyyou.securepath.onl...uth&lpkey=150642db2973052626&uclick=usyd1zgm#


----------



## Sicklyboy (Nov 17, 2018)

Also started getting redirects today. 

  

Links, respectively:



Spoiler



http://walmart-71w.club/lp/96d1bcba...obile+USA&language=en&country=United+States#T

http://amaon-71w.club/lp/84cd31b1-0...obile+USA&language=en&country=United+States#T



Former while viewing https://gbatemp.net/threads/fallout-76-breaking-down-the-b-e-t-a-before-launch.523038/

Latter while viewing (and typing a reply to) this thread.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 18, 2018)

I'm keep getting redirected to spam sites.. one of the most common urls are 


```
.http://walmart-an32.club/lp/96d1bcba-a080-4faf-870c-53d287146d84/?aclid=1542581418689922&cid=712&pid=203&parm5=gbatemp.net&parm4=188855239&parm3=rhythmone_bidder&parm2=0&parm1=%7BCAMPAIGN%7D&fid=3195&clk=70781041&uid=3&ip=208.68.96.25&code=US&city=Port+Saint+Lucie&os=Android&brand=Generic&model=Smartphone&isp=Home+Town+Telephone%2C+LLC&language=en&country=United+States
```


----------



## hatredg0d (Nov 19, 2018)

Even getting redirected into the play store app from this website! This needs to be adressed along with the hijacking ads! They have been going on long enough where it is pretty clear they are here on purpose. Enjoy the downfall of your site mods, even typing this simple post I was redirected from this page 5 TIMES. Completly unacceptable....





http://imgur.com/gallery/6RND3PM


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 19, 2018)

hatredg0d said:


> Even getting redirected into the play store app from this website! This needs to be adressed along with the hijacking ads! They have been going on long enough where it is pretty clear they are here on purpose. Enjoy the downfall of your site mods, even typing this simple post I was redirected from this page 5 TIMES. Completly unacceptable....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At the very least at this point it should be more than clear that this ad network is incompetent and just drop them and than move to someone else. They have been nothing but trouble since day 1 and have progressively getting worse.


----------



## Costello (Nov 22, 2018)

Sasori said:


> At the very least at this point it should be more than clear that this ad network is incompetent and just drop them and than move to someone else. They have been nothing but trouble since day 1 and have progressively getting worse.



We're very sorry and have contacted the ad network again.

It's not as bad as you say, for a good two months there were no bad ads anymore, so there has to be something they can do!


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 22, 2018)

Costello said:


> We're very sorry and have contacted the ad network again.
> 
> It's not as bad as you say, for a good two months there were no bad ads anymore, so there has to be something they can do!


Thank you for working with all of us, and being transparent through the whole process.


----------



## Costello (Nov 22, 2018)

Sasori said:


> Thank you for working with all of us, and being transparent through the whole process.


thanks, and I hope people realize the ad revenue is in part redistributed to the community under the form of competitions, donations, such as the Homebrew bounty, Tempmas, and other events  
so while a few have to suffer these bad ads while we try to fix them, keep in mind that there will be compensation. Tempmas is going to kick ass again this year


----------



## depaul (Nov 23, 2018)

Hi. Are those games videos displaying on the right also from Ads network? I guess "Autoplay" can't be disabled.


----------



## shaunj66 (Nov 23, 2018)

depaul said:


> Hi. Are those games videos displaying on the right also from Ads network? I guess "Autoplay" can't be disabled.


You can disable them in your Preferences

Enable the "Disable affiliate videos" option


----------



## Zm1231 (Nov 30, 2018)

I keep getting redirected and have unclosable ads on the bottom of my phone. I have tried 5 times to post this message and had to type it in notepad and paste on on the thread to get it there before i get redirected

This is the site I keep getting redirected to fro. The ads:


http://other-f71.club/lp/96d1bcba-a080-4faf-870c-53d287146d84/?aclid=1543551469759027&cid=712&pid=203&parm5=gbatemp.net&parm4=188855239&parm3=rhythmone_bidder&parm2=0&parm1={CAMPAIGN}&fid=3742&clk=80015219&uid=3&ip=67.197.205.202&code=US&city=Lancaster&os=Android&brand=Generic&model=Smartphone&isp=Comporium&language=en&country=United+States#T

As you can see from the attached screen shot it redirects multiple times

I cant even view the site at all for more than like 10 seconds before I get redirected anywhere at all I'm redirected to that same link over and over different mobile browser or anything I'm still redirected.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 30, 2018)

slifer1231 said:


> I keep getting redirected and have unclosable ads on the bottom of my phone. I have tried 5 times to post this message and had to type it in notepad and paste on on the thread to get it there before i get redirected
> 
> This is the site I keep getting redirected to fro. The ads:
> 
> ...


I've been getting a few redirections again myself but not nearly as many as before


----------



## Subtle Demise (Nov 30, 2018)

Yeah I got a couple today and a few at work yesterday. Kind of embarrassing to be on break and suddenly my phone says "CONGRATULATIONS!" as loud as possible. You'd think Google would have been able to stop the hijackings after all these years, either through chrome or at the OS level.


----------



## Ginger OfOZ (Nov 30, 2018)

Just here to back up that the pop up mobile ads need to be stopped.  I'm not touching my screen and it still happens every 15-20 seconds.  It's not cool and I appreciate that it is working to be changed.  Ads are fine, I understand their necessity, but not like this.


----------



## Costello (Nov 30, 2018)

Ginger OfOZ said:


> Just here to back up that the pop up mobile ads need to be stopped.  I'm not touching my screen and it still happens every 15-20 seconds.  It's not cool and I appreciate that it is working to be changed.  Ads are fine, I understand their necessity, but not like this.


Again (if you've read this thread) could you please be as specific as possible so that we can ask our ad network to look into it and make it stop.
It has worked before, and it will work again if you can just report all the info. 
What we need is like a screenshot and the URL of the ad page.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Dec 1, 2018)

I may have found a temporary solution for anyone who's on Chrome on Android. While on the site, tap the three dots next to the address bar, and then the i with the circle around it, you should see this:


Spoiler: Screenshot








You want pop-ups and redirects set to Blocked.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Subtle Demise said:


> I may have found a temporary solution for anyone who's on Chrome on Android. While on the site, tap the three dots next to the address bar, and then the i with the circle around it, you should see this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Screenshot
> ...


Disregard, doesn't work: http://other-52kt.club/lp/96d1bcba-...nications&language=en&country=United+States#T


----------



## Subtle Demise (Dec 1, 2018)

http://walmart-ij.club/lp/96d1bcba-...nications&language=en&country=United+States#T


----------



## Costello (Dec 1, 2018)

thanks, I have reported all that to our network.

they have replied already (even on a Saturday which is nice of them)





Please do keep reporting anything you get. 
Eventually those SOBs running bad ads will get blacklisted and we'll be good again.


----------



## Costello (Sep 6, 2018)

We have switched to a new ad network just recently. We're still working out the kinks, please bear with us until we're done 

Known issues, which will be addressed by our supplier as soon as possible:
*- bottom adverts on mobile are too big*
- _<please post in this thread if you are getting other issues>_

On most ads you will also see a "report ad" button, please click it to report it, obviously. There's no need to report it again on the forums since we'll only tell you to use that report button.

Also, please keep in mind that these ads arent there just for the fun of it. We need revenue to keep servers going, to allow some staff to get (small) payments to keep the site alive, and ... competitions. A big one's coming up real soon, if you've been following the Switch forums you know what I'm talking about. 


Please contact our advertising representatives at Playwire for ad rates, packages and general advertising information.
All display advertising on our site is managed by Playwire. If you would like to advertise please visit www.playwire.com or email [email protected].


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 1, 2018)

Here's a new redirect and I think this one may be trying to mine as it made my phone slow sown down to a crawl..


----------



## urherenow (Dec 1, 2018)

I'm getting tired of this crap. I can no longer lay in bed and browse GBAtemp on my iPad because this annoying COX communication user SCAM popup keeps hijacking my browser. There is no way to close it or get rid of it without deleting all web data from settings. it takes less than 5 minutes on this site, for it to pop up again. Rinse and repeat.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 1, 2018)

urherenow said:


> I'm getting tired of this crap. I can no longer lay in bed and browse GBAtemp on my iPad because this annoying COX communication user SCAM popup keeps hijacking my browser. There is no way to close it or get rid of it without deleting all web data from settings. it takes less than 5 minutes on this site, for it to pop up again. Rinse and repeat.


If your browser allows it try disabling JavaScript


----------



## Ginger OfOZ (Dec 1, 2018)

Costello said:


> Again (if you've read this thread) could you please be as specific as possible so that we can ask our ad network to look into it and make it stop.
> It has worked before, and it will work again if you can just report all the info.
> What we need is like a screenshot and the URL of the ad page.



Sorry, I'm getting a similar WalMart one.
View attachment 150896 
Link


----------



## urherenow (Dec 1, 2018)

Sasori said:


> If your browser allows it try disabling JavaScript


That breaks functionality on too many sites, including this one. polls, multi-quote, you name it.


----------



## urherenow (Dec 1, 2018)

Yea, sorry about the double-post, but like I said, disabling JavaScript breaks functionality. It’s the only way I can post from my iPad though. After a lot of googling, I’ve found that the ads themselves that are used by gbatemp have been hijacked with JavaScript. https://pgiftsit.icu Is a major offender. A webmaster here needs to study the code for this site and eliminate anything from the .icu domain. It will come back though with a different domain name ‍


----------



## Pleng (Dec 2, 2018)

Costello said:


> they have replied already (even on a Saturday which is nice of them)


Yes. Quite the angelic ad network, clearly.



> Please do keep reporting anything you get.
> Eventually those SOBs running bad ads will get blacklisted and we'll be good again.


Until the next round...



urherenow said:


> I'm getting tired of this crap. I can no longer lay in bed and browse GBAtemp on my iPad because this annoying COX communication user SCAM popup keeps hijacking my browser. There is no way to close it or get rid of it without deleting all web data from settings. it takes less than 5 minutes on this site, for it to pop up again. Rinse and repeat.



Not that you should _have_ to install separate software just to browse a website which uses a shoddy add network provider, I tend to use Adblock Broswer on Android which gets around the issue. I don't know if it's available on iOS but it's worth checking out.


----------



## Costello (Dec 2, 2018)

Pleng said:


> Yes. Quite the angelic ad network, clearly.
> 
> 
> Until the next round...
> ...


I'm not quite sure what your problem is but if you're only going to keep posting useless criticism in this thread you are just wasting everybody's time. You are obviously intelligent enough to realize that we are trying to find the right balance between ad revenue VS visitor annoyance. We do our best to report anything that comes up. Please stay away from this thread unless you have actual ads to report, this is the last warning I'll give you.

To everybody else - I have reported the bad ads again. They will be gone soon, just like last time.


----------



## Nerdtendo (Dec 2, 2018)

Ok, on mobile, it's literally sending me to inescapable scam reward sites
 
I can't leave this site and I just have to open a new tab when it happens


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 2, 2018)

Y'all fix those redirecting ads yet? I've gotten them at least 6 times in November


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 2, 2018)

kikongokiller said:


> Y'all fix those redirecting ads yet? I've gotten them at least 6 times in November


Yes and no, its still an ongoing battle but it's not nearly as bad as it once was


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 2, 2018)

Sasori said:


> Yes and no, its still an ongoing battle but it's not nearly as bad as it once was


I don't really mind as long as they're actively trying to progress on getting rid of them. It's a minor inconvenience.


----------



## Techjunky90 (Dec 7, 2018)

Website is completely unusable on mobile. I suspect that gbatemp are indeed allowing these redirect pop ups because they profit from it. So yea, either stop the ads or stop asking for donations, it's that simple. It's bad enough that we have to deal with ads on the main website. I would not be surprised at all if gbatemp was selling user information. Such as ip address, location, etc. Ironic that I can visit 200+ web sites per day and only get these redirect ads on gbatemp. I am all for someone making a new website and taking all of gbatemps traffic and revenue away from them, since they clearly have no respect for the users.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Sasori said:


> Yes and no, its still an ongoing battle but it's not nearly as bad as it once was


False, it's just as bad, this has been going on for months now. Visits gbatemp on mobile, in less than 2 minutes gets redirected, goes back to gbatemp, redirected again within 2 minutes, repeat repeat repeat. It's the same old shit over and over again. Do not sit there, defending gbatemp, because I will prove over and over again that you are in fact a liar.


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 7, 2018)

Techjunky90 said:


> Website is completely unusable on mobile. I suspect that gbatemp are indeed allowing these redirect pop ups because they profit from it. So yea, either stop the ads or stop asking for donations, it's that simple. It's bad enough that we have to deal with ads on the main website. I would not be surprised at all if gbatemp was selling user information. Such as ip address, location, etc. Ironic that I can visit 200+ web sites per day and only get these redirect ads on gbatemp. I am all for someone making a new website and taking all of gbatemps traffic and revenue away from them, since they clearly have no respect for the users.


I appreciate your concern but let me promise you we are not selling user data. Let me put that concern to rest.

Fact of the matter is, some users (mostly those connecting from American IPs from what we can gather) are experiencing ads that are disallowed by our ad provider and with every report we receive we take action to get these resolved.

We are not purposely placing them to profit from them. Please do not spread misinformation.

Thank you for the report


----------



## Techjunky90 (Dec 7, 2018)

shaunj66 said:


> I appreciate your concern but let me promise you we are not selling user data. Let me put that concern to rest.
> 
> Fact of the matter is, some users (mostly those connecting from American IPs from what we can gather) are experiencing ads that are disallowed by our ad provider and with every report we receive we take action to get these resolved.
> 
> ...


Yet you have shown zero proof to back that up. Facts are you should have already switched ad providers. It's not acceptable, not in the least. You are profiting from us, the users, the viewers, and the developers. Gbatemp does not really contribute to anything here, no one comes here to read the articles posted by gbatemp moderators, articles that can be found else where. We come here because of developers and other users. You are profiting from us, we are not profiting from you, we are the customers, customers are always right. Quit treating customers like shit & fix the problem, it's that simple. Before the day is done & over with, I will be launching a website to rival gbatemp.


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 7, 2018)

Techjunky90 said:


> Yet you have shown zero proof to back that up. Facts are you should have already switched ad providers. It's not acceptable, not in the least. You are profiting from us, the users, the viewers, and the developers. Gbatemp does not really contribute to anything here, no one comes here to read the articles posted by gbatemp moderators, articles that can be found else where. We come here because of developers and other users. You are profiting from us, we are not profiting from you, we are the customers, customers are always right. Quit treating customers like shit & fix the problem, it's that simple. Before the day is done & over with, I will be launching a website to rival gbatemp.


I have worked on GBAtemp for the better part of 15 years without seeing a single penny, in fact I actually think it cost me money in the long run. So I find your post a bit disappointing to be honest. I think we do provide a very good service here and ask for very little in return. Running a website of this size is no easy task. 

As for the bad ads, as I've stated we're working on resolving it.

Good luck with your website.


----------



## Scarlet (Dec 7, 2018)

Techjunky90 said:


> no one comes here to read the articles posted by gbatemp moderators, articles that can be found else where.


Please don't demean the effort of the mag staff. It spits on the efforts of Thug, Chary, and everybody else who gives half a damn about getting quality content accessible to the users of this site.


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 7, 2018)

Techjunky90 said:


> Yet you have shown zero proof to back that up. Facts are you should have already switched ad providers. It's not acceptable, not in the least. You are profiting from us, the users, the viewers, and the developers. Gbatemp does not really contribute to anything here, no one comes here to read the articles posted by gbatemp moderators, articles that can be found else where. We come here because of developers and other users. You are profiting from us, we are not profiting from you, we are the customers, customers are always right. Quit treating customers like shit & fix the problem, it's that simple. Before the day is done & over with, I will be launching a website to rival gbatemp.



I honestly think you know nothing about GBAtemp.
I would suggest you take a look at Wikitemp, once you've read the history about the site and do some google-fu, you'll see how much GBAtemp has influenced various hacking scenes over the years.
In recent years, GBAtemp has expanded to cover everyday gaming as well.
Without the blood, sweat and tears of the magstaff, we wouldn't be here today let alone be online for well over a decade.

Good luck on your endeavor to create your own site rivaling GBAtemp, you'll need it.


----------



## Costello (Dec 8, 2018)

Techjunky90 said:


> Yet you have shown zero proof to back that up. Facts are you should have already switched ad providers. It's not acceptable, not in the least. You are profiting from us, the users, the viewers, and the developers. Gbatemp does not really contribute to anything here, no one comes here to read the articles posted by gbatemp moderators, articles that can be found else where. We come here because of developers and other users. You are profiting from us, we are not profiting from you, we are the customers, customers are always right. Quit treating customers like shit & fix the problem, it's that simple. Before the day is done & over with, I will be launching a website to rival gbatemp.


I'm really sorry you feel that way... if you read the entire thread you will see that it's a constant battle, we keep switching ad networks and yet the problem remains. So believe me we have tried that, it didn't work. We have chosen to try and fight these bad ads, most of the times it works, but right now there is still major annoyance for a minority of people (specifically a subset of people in some US states). The alternative is to stop ads altogether but as you're perfectly aware, it isn't sustainable. We have expenses which need to be covered.
We currently offer a subscription under the form of a Patreon, that allows to browse the site ad-free. Right now the subscription for ad-free browsing starts at $5 per month. But we could consider lowering it if it becomes a necessity. A $1/m subscription that would allow to browse the site ad-free. I don't know if that's something acceptable. To me, the best way is still to fight the bad ads - it has been proven to work, but they just come back after a while.

*PLEASE REMEMBER
if you get any bad ads please keep the link and a screenshot, and post it all here, or email it all to me at [email protected]*
This sucks but it has been proven to work before. A while back after we submitted a bunch of reports, we didn't get a bad ad for a good 2 months. What sucks is that eventually they came back.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 14, 2018)

Ads are currently causing the site to jump around and auto scroll on mobile, making it very difficult to read and reply to threads


----------



## Costello (Sep 6, 2018)

We have switched to a new ad network just recently. We're still working out the kinks, please bear with us until we're done 

Known issues, which will be addressed by our supplier as soon as possible:
*- bottom adverts on mobile are too big*
- _<please post in this thread if you are getting other issues>_

On most ads you will also see a "report ad" button, please click it to report it, obviously. There's no need to report it again on the forums since we'll only tell you to use that report button.

Also, please keep in mind that these ads arent there just for the fun of it. We need revenue to keep servers going, to allow some staff to get (small) payments to keep the site alive, and ... competitions. A big one's coming up real soon, if you've been following the Switch forums you know what I'm talking about. 


Please contact our advertising representatives at Playwire for ad rates, packages and general advertising information.
All display advertising on our site is managed by Playwire. If you would like to advertise please visit www.playwire.com or email [email protected].


----------



## Costello (Dec 14, 2018)

Sasori said:


> Ads are currently causing the site to jump around and auto scroll on mobile, making it very difficult to read and reply to threads


do you have any screenshots ? could you provide more details ?
theres a report button under some ads if that helps


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 14, 2018)

Costello said:


> do you have any screenshots ? could you provide more details ?
> theres a report button under some ads if that helps


It’s these large adds that appear between posts that do it 

If I scroll down farther it will fill my whole screen before I can than scroll even further and see more replies


----------



## brickmii82 (Dec 15, 2018)

It’s becoming impossible to browse on mobile. Ads are so frequent and invasive that it is causing crashes and viewing skips. I’ll be at the top of a thread, then at the bottom suddenly with a pop up on the bottom. The scrolling ads repeat themselves over and over, even on the same page. 

     

It’s oversaturation and it’s completely killing the forum experience on mobile.


----------



## SG854 (Dec 16, 2018)

brickmii82 said:


> It’s becoming impossible to browse on mobile. Ads are so frequent and invasive that it is causing crashes and viewing skips. I’ll be at the top of a thread, then at the bottom suddenly with a pop up on the bottom. The scrolling ads repeat themselves over and over, even on the same page.
> 
> View attachment 152268 View attachment 152269 View attachment 152270 View attachment 152271 View attachment 152272
> 
> It’s oversaturation and it’s completely killing the forum experience on mobile.


I solved my problem long ago with an adblocker. It kept logging me out and kept crashing. Not anymore. Ads help the site but until they fix their Ad problem I’m not taking ad block off. It’s the only thing that makes the site usable.


----------



## brickmii82 (Dec 16, 2018)

SG854 said:


> I solved my problem long ago with an adblocker. It kept logging me out and kept crashing. Not anymore. Ads help the site but until they fix their Ad problem I’m not taking ad block off. It’s the only thing that makes the site usable.


If you know a good adblocker for Apple, Im all ears.

I can solve it by using my VPN and placing myself in Denmark (Haven't tried anywhere else) but c'mon. That's pretty extreme for just casual web surfing.


----------



## GhostLatte (Dec 16, 2018)

brickmii82 said:


> If you know a good adblocker for Apple, Im all ears.
> 
> I can solve it by using my VPN and placing myself in Denmark (Haven't tried anywhere else) but c'mon. That's pretty extreme for just casual web surfing.


Doesn't firefox for ios support extensions?


----------



## SG854 (Dec 16, 2018)

brickmii82 said:


> If you know a good adblocker for Apple, Im all ears.
> 
> I can solve it by using my VPN and placing myself in Denmark (Haven't tried anywhere else) but c'mon. That's pretty extreme for just casual web surfing.


I use the Safari browser and Adgaurd from the App Store.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Dec 16, 2018)

https://r.co-g83.bid/claim/ytvt/ind...A8MbAVzuiwTzF_QoSglVuqDme4M0oXpGHlf51SzH6TEA#


----------



## AshuraZro (Dec 17, 2018)

Got one to report that I've recieved a couple times in the past week on mobile. Chrome on iOS. Hope it helps and I appreciate the effort on working with the ad networks.

Some folks are delusional in thinking there is a scheme here or just a lack of care in ad content. People run this site, not a company, and they've done it since the beginning. Pretty sure they care more than most considering the time put in, eh?


----------



## nando (Dec 23, 2018)

Please stop srinking and expandings ads. Its making this site unusable on iphone. Im trying to read through a thread and the page jumps because an ad expanded, then it jumps again because of another ad or the previous ad shrunk.

This is terrible design and im gonna be forced to block ads in the future. Just have static place holders that do not change in size PLEASE!


----------



## TerryG (Dec 29, 2018)

This is popping up within 30 seconds of me visiting the site. It actually took three attempts at posting this because it would hijack my browser while I was typing. 

https://untransportedpylos.club/?sw...v52gbatemp-net&pixel=1546093768mb24684493387#


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 5, 2019)

Redirected twice with no warning on the main page


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jan 5, 2019)

https://m.co-h52.bid/claim/ytvt/ind...btOkKorbDNyfVT58ytX89lO0ltjNQnJ1yY7z2TFAx8-A#


----------



## Kafluke (Jan 11, 2019)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Redirected twice with no warning on the main page
> View attachment 154263


I get this every time I come here now. Unbearable. You can't back out and it's only here. I'm about to leave and never come back


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 11, 2019)

Kafluke said:


> I get this every time I come here now. Unbearable. You can't back out and it's only here. I'm about to leave and never come back


It's actually gotten far worse for me as well. Often times I am redirected almost immediately when I enter the site


----------



## Kafluke (Jan 11, 2019)

Lilith Valentine said:


> It's actually gotten far worse for me as well. Often times I am redirected almost immediately when I enter the site


Yep. Its ridiculous


----------



## Costello (Jan 11, 2019)

I have reported all this to our ad network. They'll take care of it.

Problem is they seem to be back episodically... why do they keep coming back? it is frustrating af


----------



## fledge68 (Jan 12, 2019)

glad to see im not the only one fed up with these ads bouncing my screen constantly as im trying to type or read.


----------



## eskinner3742 (Jan 14, 2019)

As advised, I'm posting my problem here. When visiting gbatemp on mobile (and only on mobile), I consistently get redirected to a popup that takes over my browser tab. I've included a screen shot of where it takes me, it's always the same site and happens so frequently it makes browsing on mobile a real endeavor for me. It won't let me go back and I have to close the tab, open a new tab, and go back to gbatemp. I only get it when I'm browsing forums, never on the homepage. I don't have to touch anything to trigger it, about 30 seconds after opening the page listing the posts (or in a post) it redirects me. I've tried 2 browsers (chrome and default browser) on 3 mobile devices (2 phones, 1 tablet, all Android) and the result is the same and it's been going on for a few months starting off doing it every so often to now it's nearly every time I'm on the site. After a while (usually between 3-7 times) it does stop temporarily, but it's a pain to have to close this popup and try again so many times just to view the site without interruption for a while.

I don't mind the other ads, they are necessary to keep gbatemp alive and I appreciate the site enough to whitelist it to help earn ad revenue. They aren't intrusive like this one sending me to an obvious scam and forcing me to close my tab and start over just to happen again and again. I love gbatemp, I visit the site most every day and It's a shame that 1 annoying ad is making it so difficult for me use the site on my phone. 

I know I've gone on long enough, but the popup came 4 times trying to get to this forum so I could post my concern. I think the only reason I put up with it is because I've been a member here for years and love the site so it's worth it for me to put up with it so I can stay up to date on new Homebrew. If I was new to the site, after the third try I would have given up and possibly not come back and I think that's a real problem. Maybe it's just me that's getting them, but Im hoping that by voicing my problem, someone could look into this and shed a little light on the matter.


----------



## Costello (Jan 15, 2019)

eskinner3742 said:


> As advised, I'm posting my problem here. When visiting gbatemp on mobile (and only on mobile), I consistently get redirected to a popup that takes over my browser tab. I've included a screen shot of where it takes me, it's always the same site and happens so frequently it makes browsing on mobile a real endeavor for me. It won't let me go back and I have to close the tab, open a new tab, and go back to gbatemp. I only get it when I'm browsing forums, never on the homepage. I don't have to touch anything to trigger it, about 30 seconds after opening the page listing the posts (or in a post) it redirects me. I've tried 2 browsers (chrome and default browser) on 3 mobile devices (2 phones, 1 tablet, all Android) and the result is the same and it's been going on for a few months starting off doing it every so often to now it's nearly every time I'm on the site. After a while (usually between 3-7 times) it does stop temporarily, but it's a pain to have to close this popup and try again so many times just to view the site without interruption for a while.
> 
> I don't mind the other ads, they are necessary to keep gbatemp alive and I appreciate the site enough to whitelist it to help earn ad revenue. They aren't intrusive like this one sending me to an obvious scam and forcing me to close my tab and start over just to happen again and again. I love gbatemp, I visit the site most every day and It's a shame that 1 annoying ad is making it so difficult for me use the site on my phone.
> 
> I know I've gone on long enough, but the popup came 4 times trying to get to this forum so I could post my concern. I think the only reason I put up with it is because I've been a member here for years and love the site so it's worth it for me to put up with it so I can stay up to date on new Homebrew. If I was new to the site, after the third try I would have given up and possibly not come back and I think that's a real problem. Maybe it's just me that's getting them, but Im hoping that by voicing my problem, someone could look into this and shed a little light on the matter.


thanks, this has been reported.
but what would be really useful is if you could copy/paste the URL of the ad here so we can forward it to the ad network.


----------



## Costello (Sep 6, 2018)

We have switched to a new ad network just recently. We're still working out the kinks, please bear with us until we're done 

Known issues, which will be addressed by our supplier as soon as possible:
*- bottom adverts on mobile are too big*
- _<please post in this thread if you are getting other issues>_

On most ads you will also see a "report ad" button, please click it to report it, obviously. There's no need to report it again on the forums since we'll only tell you to use that report button.

Also, please keep in mind that these ads arent there just for the fun of it. We need revenue to keep servers going, to allow some staff to get (small) payments to keep the site alive, and ... competitions. A big one's coming up real soon, if you've been following the Switch forums you know what I'm talking about. 


Please contact our advertising representatives at Playwire for ad rates, packages and general advertising information.
All display advertising on our site is managed by Playwire. If you would like to advertise please visit www.playwire.com or email [email protected].


----------



## eskinner3742 (Jan 15, 2019)

Costello said:


> thanks, this has been reported.
> but what would be really useful is if you could copy/paste the URL of the ad here so we can forward it to the ad network.



https://a.net-cd75.stream/claim/ytvt/index-2o-en-azwal-c2-2m.html?region=Virginia&td=allglassmobile.com&brand=Samsung&model=Galaxy S8&cep=v3_EI6VLl1uEgB9KshvGEKVgeM11lMTJfi6PXT8ZZ0DPsV02sZBpeuIxUv6bY_Hd0ShtNGXlqbkCf5M-bJKbWvdDte6hi9DJkF5_7k-0gwdk1KJsATy9UuyXC8JrVlSk7pVdHQt1jop50u6qtyuosYYyFf9j1MM0us0jxk1OLXxEZ-jFGiRlUmMww0VTpMLsdKsZnRN3bF7ckIsQzhYjXN5V-y2278VAk38-QeGR7HK3YW0vWLjWUVOBBbin6Ikzv3cDBBhK9gR82mS6G466rOVQqQ9OGXSgETTAYbWpQaAqs8zPxyuStf6K64H65ZZYanflchwV83Khpqem75gVCb3TOJbPfkU02Kbn2d9onoNSuekCyoKvkGGmzYvHzdDthl3B3l0-z2qMAl7ZzbD8srVW-pQxMB_hMPZf0RUXW3rviCJca1WsR5f-9aaEsFFTtDf85B4M93eBQlJ1TEEiuboAUI6teXs20Gr2XwGKjUI4N7LqEDtOw9R43mXOIobTbN82ZnVYgrBubns_pGlzJteB01KRs7qN5pjr_8nILEzMOOTrFIEtm1k6JhEwVw-X#

Thanks for taking the time to read and respond to my little rant. I hope this helps pinpoint the issue both for me and others that get it


----------



## Costello (Jan 16, 2019)

eskinner3742 said:


> https://a.net-cd75.stream/claim/ytvt/index-2o-en-azwal-c2-2m.html?region=Virginia&td=allglassmobile.com&brand=Samsung&model=Galaxy S8&cep=v3_EI6VLl1uEgB9KshvGEKVgeM11lMTJfi6PXT8ZZ0DPsV02sZBpeuIxUv6bY_Hd0ShtNGXlqbkCf5M-bJKbWvdDte6hi9DJkF5_7k-0gwdk1KJsATy9UuyXC8JrVlSk7pVdHQt1jop50u6qtyuosYYyFf9j1MM0us0jxk1OLXxEZ-jFGiRlUmMww0VTpMLsdKsZnRN3bF7ckIsQzhYjXN5V-y2278VAk38-QeGR7HK3YW0vWLjWUVOBBbin6Ikzv3cDBBhK9gR82mS6G466rOVQqQ9OGXSgETTAYbWpQaAqs8zPxyuStf6K64H65ZZYanflchwV83Khpqem75gVCb3TOJbPfkU02Kbn2d9onoNSuekCyoKvkGGmzYvHzdDthl3B3l0-z2qMAl7ZzbD8srVW-pQxMB_hMPZf0RUXW3rviCJca1WsR5f-9aaEsFFTtDf85B4M93eBQlJ1TEEiuboAUI6teXs20Gr2XwGKjUI4N7LqEDtOw9R43mXOIobTbN82ZnVYgrBubns_pGlzJteB01KRs7qN5pjr_8nILEzMOOTrFIEtm1k6JhEwVw-X#
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to read and respond to my little rant. I hope this helps pinpoint the issue both for me and others that get it


it does help - every report does, as long as you include a screenshot or an URL.
I report every single thing that gets sent, and sometimes it's all it takes to get those SOBs banned from posting further ads. Sad thing is they keep coming back after a while.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jan 18, 2019)

https://m.net-dq22.stream/claim/ytv...WVqxm6Sd6gASZxet_q41otUX9q_TrOVhHpSnQUAAUQvK#


----------



## eskinner3742 (Jan 18, 2019)

Subtle Demise said:


> https://m.net-dq22.stream/claim/ytvt/index-2o-en-azwal-c3-2m.html?region=Michigan&td=allglassmobile.com&brand=LG&model=Stylo 3&cep=KBWqUA_gtGkxj0KyA_PUxD7u6o0s8BqjRCUbzALpo5OUaYrMTDHfFmBpDfXx7zmNamQsy0PsVqu88Nc_PmBpYswGvcoYwFWb0x_YMHNMMwtX8ZM6ngOnFyw0Y2gMOwr3iLKEuZ0er_xEuPX8r51cszsapMmMsWP4KFVa_FbZ61OiqmUsaEC5cvlSlT-yeffNKJM7k2rjWF3fKcnd9jEmAfbh504zoJ9INY2hMrVlwBSYgr9ax0-nStxI5LlEmBbxLsv5Os990vdIbzmAMAc1ea52q2DcH0p76PZQP-OQ-gd-i_LXzP2il52ItQ12yLces68BUcj_1T0GpAhLzR8bLlP8OJBN1WZE4j5J2SjOfBbPATdacHSW5BJF5NU5A5uKskeIcF4ut_mU2zQOp-9wzWfMrrIFHsLyDF-uu8QQ9b5-7Sbfo4IRRxpAUiH4WasOE3IH4-Cp4dY1xuQvObOUWVqxm6Sd6gASZxet_q41otUX9q_TrOVhHpSnQUAAUQvK#



It's good (and bad) to see I'm not alone. How frequently do you get this popup and is it as intrusive for you as it is me?


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jan 19, 2019)

eskinner3742 said:


> It's good (and bad) to see I'm not alone. How frequently do you get this popup and is it as intrusive for you as it is me?


Used to be multiple times a day, but lately it's down to a couple times a week. And it is extremely intrusive. The back button doesn't work, unless I press it about 50 times, and then I end up going back too far.


----------



## Costello (Jan 19, 2019)

Subtle Demise said:


> https://m.net-dq22.stream/claim/ytvt/index-2o-en-azwal-c3-2m.html?region=Michigan&td=allglassmobile.com&brand=LG&model=Stylo 3&cep=KBWqUA_gtGkxj0KyA_PUxD7u6o0s8BqjRCUbzALpo5OUaYrMTDHfFmBpDfXx7zmNamQsy0PsVqu88Nc_PmBpYswGvcoYwFWb0x_YMHNMMwtX8ZM6ngOnFyw0Y2gMOwr3iLKEuZ0er_xEuPX8r51cszsapMmMsWP4KFVa_FbZ61OiqmUsaEC5cvlSlT-yeffNKJM7k2rjWF3fKcnd9jEmAfbh504zoJ9INY2hMrVlwBSYgr9ax0-nStxI5LlEmBbxLsv5Os990vdIbzmAMAc1ea52q2DcH0p76PZQP-OQ-gd-i_LXzP2il52ItQ12yLces68BUcj_1T0GpAhLzR8bLlP8OJBN1WZE4j5J2SjOfBbPATdacHSW5BJF5NU5A5uKskeIcF4ut_mU2zQOp-9wzWfMrrIFHsLyDF-uu8QQ9b5-7Sbfo4IRRxpAUiH4WasOE3IH4-Cp4dY1xuQvObOUWVqxm6Sd6gASZxet_q41otUX9q_TrOVhHpSnQUAAUQvK#


thanks, reported.


Subtle Demise said:


> Used to be multiple times a day, but lately it's down to a couple times a week. And it is extremely intrusive. The back button doesn't work, unless I press it about 50 times, and then I end up going back too far.


thanks to your reports we will hopefully manage to get rid of them completely. Thanks for your time!


----------



## eskinner3742 (Jan 20, 2019)

Subtle Demise said:


> Used to be multiple times a day, but lately it's down to a couple times a week. And it is extremely intrusive. The back button doesn't work, unless I press it about 50 times, and then I end up going back too far.


Exactly


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jan 25, 2019)

https://hubbitboard56it75ax.manytou...uth&lpkey=15ba4804436f325445&uclick=gh8r9l7s#

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I have to say that the redirects have become a lot less frequent for me. I appreciate the effort being made to forward the complaints to the ad network.


----------



## eskinner3742 (Jan 25, 2019)

Definitely less frequent now for me too. I actually hadn't got one for a few days until just now. Different one this time.

URL: https://hubbitboard56it75ax.manytou...ton&lpkey=151b48ba438237d155&uclick=gh8ruo9l#


----------



## Costello (Jan 26, 2019)

thanks, we reported both to the ad network. Glad they're less frequent, let's hope we can get rid of them for good soon


----------



## Ryccardo (Jan 28, 2019)

Redirections on Chrome for Android with WWAN

according to tab history:

https://1d5dfa6ca65.traffic-c.com/?...548671837mb33441209536&pi=bb0epv52gbatemp-net

https://1d5e02a23bb.traffic-c.com/?...d=100103&smfl=0&trkfl=AAS45&clup=100103&cdc=7

http://transreten.com/portent/netbios/acl/1-17085-b858d739f8e2445e744e4c3060b5a4a0?tvu=MM_MS_WW

[...]

enrichment.cloudapp.net (which would illegally sign you up to premium services without confirmation, unless you asked the carrier (which directly profits from these scams) to block them, welcome to Italy


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 28, 2019)

Ryccardo said:


> enrichment.cloudapp.net (which would illegally sign you up to premium services without confirmation, unless you asked the carrier (which directly profits from these scams) to block them, welcome to Italy


Wow, that sucks O.o


----------



## Costello (Jan 28, 2019)

Ryccardo said:


> Redirections on Chrome for Android with WWAN
> 
> according to tab history:
> 
> ...


thanks man, all reported.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Feb 10, 2019)

New one that wants to send notifications:
https://jy0m.houndrefronsof.club/AH...om/afu.php?zoneid=2069618&var=&hop=1&sub=jy0m


----------



## Subtle Demise (Feb 15, 2019)

https://hubbitboard56it75ax.manytou...ton&lpkey=15de5074242c110a77&uclick=vctlb7xo#


----------



## snails1221 (Feb 17, 2019)

Just got the same costCo ad

https://hubbitboard56it75ax.manytou...xas&lpkey=153b50fd4367089551&uclick=6jg6qd9r#


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 17, 2019)

I keep getting full page ads on iOS that ask to track my location, and don’t have the option to be reported


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 19, 2019)

Sasori said:


> I keep getting full page ads on iOS that ask to track my location, and don’t have the option to be reported


Can confirm this is an issue


----------



## Costello (Feb 19, 2019)

for gods sake... that's something new entirely -_- you can't even get URLs off of those I guess?
what if you click the ad and copy the URL then paste it here, maybe that'd help?
Anyhow, thanks for the reports guys.. as you see, it does help. For long period of times we don't get bothered by those. I'm still annoyed by the incapacity of all the ad networks we've tried so far to prevent them altogether.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 19, 2019)

Costello said:


> for gods sake... that's something new entirely -_- you can't even get URLs off of those I guess?
> what if you click the ad and copy the URL then paste it here, maybe that'd help?
> Anyhow, thanks for the reports guys.. as you see, it does help. For long period of times we don't get bothered by those. I'm still annoyed by the incapacity of all the ad networks we've tried so far to prevent them altogether.


Clicking on the Honda ad redirects too fast to grab the url of but it started with track.celtra (hopefully that helps a little)


----------



## Costello (Sep 6, 2018)

We have switched to a new ad network just recently. We're still working out the kinks, please bear with us until we're done 

Known issues, which will be addressed by our supplier as soon as possible:
*- bottom adverts on mobile are too big*
- _<please post in this thread if you are getting other issues>_

On most ads you will also see a "report ad" button, please click it to report it, obviously. There's no need to report it again on the forums since we'll only tell you to use that report button.

Also, please keep in mind that these ads arent there just for the fun of it. We need revenue to keep servers going, to allow some staff to get (small) payments to keep the site alive, and ... competitions. A big one's coming up real soon, if you've been following the Switch forums you know what I'm talking about. 


Please contact our advertising representatives at Playwire for ad rates, packages and general advertising information.
All display advertising on our site is managed by Playwire. If you would like to advertise please visit www.playwire.com or email [email protected].


----------



## Costello (Feb 20, 2019)

Sasori said:


> Clicking on the Honda ad redirects too fast to grab the url of but it started with track.celtra (hopefully that helps a little)


thanks, I reported this to them too. It's helpful.


----------



## smileyhead (Feb 20, 2019)

Sasori said:


> Clicking on the Honda ad redirects too fast to grab the url of but it started with track.celtra (hopefully that helps a little)


Can you long-press the ad and copy the URL?


----------



## Subtle Demise (Feb 20, 2019)

https://z1vk.typacodosof.info/UFD?t...om/afu.php?zoneid=2069618&var=&hop=5&sub=z1vk


----------



## Subtle Demise (Feb 24, 2019)

https://hubbitboard56it75ax.manytou...ord&lpkey=15ee51d6010563c901&uclick=b737fvrn#


----------



## PyroGoat (Feb 26, 2019)

Yeah I've been getting redirect ads past few days on mobile.  I'll grab urls next time.  If I don't root this new phone first for adaway....


----------



## PalindromicBreadLoaf (Feb 26, 2019)

Anyone else get full screen ads recently that you can’t get out of without closing the webpage completely and having to reopen GBAtemp? They are being a huge pain in the ass for me every time I come on here. (And I am here quite a lot.)


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 10, 2019)

If I sit on any page for more than 5 seconds, I get this ad. Also starts scrolling the page a little before it pops up. It will also pop up multiple times, even after I've closed it This ad is seriously the worst. I can't report it either


----------



## smileyhead (Mar 10, 2019)

Lilith Valentine said:


> If I sit on any page for more than 5 seconds, I get this ad. Also starts scrolling the page a little before it pops up. It will also pop up multiple times, even after I've closed it This ad is seriously the worst. I can't report it either
> View attachment 160479


Try getting the link by long pressing it


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 10, 2019)

smileyhead said:


> Try getting the link by long pressing it


I just tried that and it did nothing on my iPhone


----------



## Costello (Mar 11, 2019)

Lilith Valentine said:


> If I sit on any page for more than 5 seconds, I get this ad. Also starts scrolling the page a little before it pops up. It will also pop up multiple times, even after I've closed it This ad is seriously the worst. I can't report it either
> View attachment 160479


thanks for taking the time to report this, I've informed our ad network


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 13, 2019)

Costello said:


> thanks for taking the time to report this, I've informed our ad network


I would like to stress that this ad makes the site almost completely unusable on mobile. I've had it happen about 3 times in the short span of me making this post. It's actually quite frustrating


----------



## Costello (Mar 13, 2019)

Lilith Valentine said:


> I would like to stress that this ad makes the site almost completely unusable on mobile. I've had it happen about 3 times in the short span of me making this post. It's actually quite frustrating


I have forwarded this very message to our ad network, I hope they realize how annoying it is.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 13, 2019)

Costello said:


> I have forwarded this very message to our ad network, I hope they realize how annoying it is.


Just to reiterate how bad it is 

I’ve had to resort to using an Adblock on mobile to even use the site

Between the ads making the website bounce around making it almost impossible to read threads and the ones that cover the full screen 

It’s  close to unusable on mobile 

Thank you again for all the updates on the matter, hopefully they fix it soon


----------



## PyroGoat (Mar 18, 2019)

New today, mobile chrome browser has blocked 8 pop-ups within moments of being on one page, and not at all on others. Sorry I don't have any useful information as to source or the pop-up urls.


----------



## brollikk (Mar 18, 2019)

this is absolutely the wrong direction in terms of mobile. The full screen ad pops up so many times while attempting to browse, I've stopped going to this site via mobile.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 18, 2019)

A new full screen ad


----------



## Costello (Mar 19, 2019)

just sent a report with all your complaints to the ad network, it's unacceptable. They better get this solved ASAP !


----------



## WiiUBricker (Mar 19, 2019)

Everyone, stop posting full URLs that start with
*walmart-an32.club* or *other-f71.club.*

They expose your plain IP addresses among other information for everyone to see.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 19, 2019)

I can’t report these, I’ve tried and there’s no option to report these. I also feel like they’ve decided to double-down because the site is straight up unusable on my iPhone. There’s now pop-ups and redirects added to the constant full-screen ads that happen literally every 10 seconds. I can’t use the site on my phone anymore, it’s just a mess


----------



## PrincessLillie (Mar 19, 2019)

If it weren't for these intrusive ads and redirects, I wouldn't use uBlock Origin on this site
Hope you guys can get it sorted ASAP, these types of ads are annoying as hecc


----------



## Costello (Sep 6, 2018)

We have switched to a new ad network just recently. We're still working out the kinks, please bear with us until we're done 

Known issues, which will be addressed by our supplier as soon as possible:
*- bottom adverts on mobile are too big*
- _<please post in this thread if you are getting other issues>_

On most ads you will also see a "report ad" button, please click it to report it, obviously. There's no need to report it again on the forums since we'll only tell you to use that report button.

Also, please keep in mind that these ads arent there just for the fun of it. We need revenue to keep servers going, to allow some staff to get (small) payments to keep the site alive, and ... competitions. A big one's coming up real soon, if you've been following the Switch forums you know what I'm talking about. 


Please contact our advertising representatives at Playwire for ad rates, packages and general advertising information.
All display advertising on our site is managed by Playwire. If you would like to advertise please visit www.playwire.com or email [email protected].


----------



## SapphireExile (Mar 19, 2019)

(Mobile) I've had 5 pop ups on this page alone, which jump me to the bottom of the page when blocked. Just to post this I've had to enable an adblock. This is unacceptable.

*Edit SIX back to back popups that lag the entire page.

*Edit link: http://happy.uslucky.club/bonus/us-...83r5cz32z0&k=55857ce90061a42c75bddcb062bf849a [Telemetry removed]


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 19, 2019)

I’m getting forced redirects on iOS now


----------



## PalindromicBreadLoaf (Mar 21, 2019)

I have had this ad pop-up 4 times in the last 10 minutes. (Couldn’t paste link as it had tracking stuff in it)


----------



## Costello (Mar 24, 2019)

I just reported all the above to the ad network.
Thanks for your reports, this actually helps!


----------



## PalindromicBreadLoaf (Mar 24, 2019)

Man, thanks @Costello for all of the hard work you are doing to make this site an enjoyable place to be. Must be quite annoying having all of these messages pop up in your notifications every time you come here. Hopefully this is the end of the full screen pop ups. Have a great day.


----------



## Costello (Mar 24, 2019)

FEF1 said:


> Man, thanks @Costello for all of the hard work you are doing to make this site an enjoyable place to be. Must be quite annoying having all of these messages pop up in your notifications every time you come here. Hopefully this is the end of the full screen pop ups. Have a great day.


thanks for the kind words
the reports usually do end up being effective. I got this in the mail this morning


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 25, 2019)

Costello said:


> thanks for the kind words
> the reports usually do end up being effective. I got this in the mail this morning
> 
> View attachment 161907


I don’t think they quite did it the webpage is still bouncing around on mobile and this also just popped up


----------



## Costello (Mar 25, 2019)

Sasori said:


> I don’t think they quite did it the webpage is still bouncing around on mobile and this also just popped up


reported. -_-


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 25, 2019)

Costello said:


> reported. -_-


Just got a redirect


----------



## Costello (Mar 25, 2019)

Sasori said:


> Just got a redirect


okay, I reported that too *sigh*
make sure to post the URL you're getting next time so i can report it too, it usually helps


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 25, 2019)

I honestly think this ad provider is garbage at this point.
Have you considered changing it to a better one?


----------



## Costello (Mar 25, 2019)

VinsCool said:


> I honestly think this ad provider is garbage at this point.
> Have you considered changing it to a better one?


I have already answered this question several times before in this thread 
We actually keep changing, for this exact reason (this is our 3rd in 2 years), but it's still happening. 
So we dont have much choice at this point


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 25, 2019)

Costello said:


> I have already answered this question several times before in this thread
> We actually keep changing, for this exact reason (this is our 3rd in 2 years), but it's still happening.
> So we dont have much choice at this point


Darn, that seriously sucks.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 25, 2019)

Costello said:


> okay, I reported that too *sigh*
> make sure to post the URL you're getting next time so i can report it too, it usually helps


http://happy.uslucky.club/bonus/us-...g_name=iPhone&tablet=2&rheight=0&rwidth=0&e=5


http://happy.uslucky.xyz/bonus/us-w...g_name=iPhone&tablet=2&rheight=0&rwidth=0&e=5


They are redirecting multiple times per page


----------



## Costello (Mar 25, 2019)

Sasori said:


> http://happy.uslucky.club/bonus/us-wvi-p-cdn/lp3.php?c=27zrwowz0z0&k=b504e0fc012aa3fe8834f2c59c6094b3&country_code=US&country_name=United States&region=Florida&city=Port Saint Lucie&isp=Home Town Telephone, LLC&lang=en&ref_domain=&os=iOS&osv=12&browser=Chrome&browserv=73&brand=Apple&model=iPhone&marketing_name=iPhone&tablet=2&rheight=0&rwidth=0&e=5
> 
> 
> http://happy.uslucky.xyz/bonus/us-wvi-p-cdn/lp3.php?c=27zrwylz0z3&k=16beca1f6ccc373c678559617a082a3e&country_code=US&country_name=United States&region=Florida&city=Port Saint Lucie&isp=Home Town Telephone, LLC&lang=en&ref_domain=&os=iOS&osv=12&browser=Chrome&browserv=73&brand=Apple&model=iPhone&marketing_name=iPhone&tablet=2&rheight=0&rwidth=0&e=5
> ...


thanks, this is helpful. You can see in the URL there are a bunch of tags that allow to identify the bad ad source.


----------



## brollikk (Mar 25, 2019)

The full screen mobile ads are unacceptable


----------



## smileyhead (Mar 25, 2019)

brollikk said:


> The full screen mobile ads are unacceptable


That info is really useful, thanks. /s


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 28, 2019)

I’m getting 3-5 full screen ads and redirects per page now 

Too many to grab urls from on mobile I got this one though 

http://happy.uslucky.top/bonus/us-w...g_name=iPhone&tablet=2&rheight=0&rwidth=0&e=5


----------



## Subtle Demise (Mar 28, 2019)

WiiUBricker said:


> Everyone, stop posting full URLs that start with
> *walmart-an32.club* or *other-f71.club.*
> 
> They expose your plain IP addresses among other information for everyone to see.


I'm not worried about it. The most anyone can get from your ip address is who your isp is and a very very general area where you live.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 28, 2019)

Okay so I hate to say it..but the url I reported not long ago is now opening 5+ windows at a time 

I know you’re trying but the ad network isn’t even reviewing these ads before pushing them 

Random redirects are unavoidable but having this many in a row and this bad(opening multiple windows) should never happen if the companies are reviewing ads before pushing them to websites


----------



## Costello (Sep 6, 2018)

We have switched to a new ad network just recently. We're still working out the kinks, please bear with us until we're done 

Known issues, which will be addressed by our supplier as soon as possible:
*- bottom adverts on mobile are too big*
- _<please post in this thread if you are getting other issues>_

On most ads you will also see a "report ad" button, please click it to report it, obviously. There's no need to report it again on the forums since we'll only tell you to use that report button.

Also, please keep in mind that these ads arent there just for the fun of it. We need revenue to keep servers going, to allow some staff to get (small) payments to keep the site alive, and ... competitions. A big one's coming up real soon, if you've been following the Switch forums you know what I'm talking about. 


Please contact our advertising representatives at Playwire for ad rates, packages and general advertising information.
All display advertising on our site is managed by Playwire. If you would like to advertise please visit www.playwire.com or email [email protected].


----------



## Costello (Mar 29, 2019)

I have reported all of the above to the ad network, they better get right on it


----------



## SapphireExile (Mar 29, 2019)

I don't know the particular situation with this site, how it operates, etc. But is Google Ads not a viable provider?


----------



## smileyhead (Mar 29, 2019)

SapphireExile said:


> is Google Ads not a viable provider?


I would like to know as well.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 30, 2019)

Firefox for iOS does not suffer from any of the ad issues related to Chrome on iOS. So if you want to avoid those issues for the time being, it might be wise to switch to Firefox until these issues are resolved.


----------



## OfficialFBomb (Mar 31, 2019)

I don't mind the little ads that appear when scrolling.. Or even some of the video ads when I can disable auto play.. What I mind is the full screen ads every 5 minutes, where I have to close my keyboard just to close the ad, where my whole browser goes crazy because a huge full screen ad is coming, those are the ads that should not be used especially for people like me who usually visit the site on a mobile device.


----------



## DarthDub (Apr 11, 2019)

The autoplay video ads eat up so much ram on my PC, makes the site hard for me to use.


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 11, 2019)

DarthDub said:


> The autoplay video ads eat up so much ram on my PC, makes the site hard for me to use.


You can disable them in preferences.
Seriously, fuck video ads.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Apr 13, 2019)

I haven't got any obtrusive ads in a while now (since my last report, whenever that was) whatever you're saying to that ad company, it's working!


----------



## ParzivalWolfram (Apr 27, 2019)

i'm getting a fuckton of redirects help

god they're constant and my phone is vibrating like a motherfucker


----------



## Ryccardo (Apr 27, 2019)

SapphireExile said:


> I don't know the particular situation with this site, how it operates, etc. But is Google Ads not a viable provider?





smileyhead said:


> I would like to know as well.


I honestly doubt it, for all their "world domination? well yes but in the common people's interest" they are far from afraid of rejecting business with people supporting "questionable" content, where questionable means against bribers' interests


----------



## wartutor (Apr 27, 2019)

i am getting annoying adware "congratulation" popups on my phone and other android devices i have when opening the homepage. Seams to only be in the mobile site as if i open it under desktop view on my phone the adware does not show up.

edit: seems to have been fixed or gone away now


----------



## ParzivalWolfram (Apr 27, 2019)

wartutor said:


> i am getting annoying adware "congratulation" popups on my phone and other android devices i have when opening the homepage. Seams to only be in the mobile site as if i open it under desktop view on my phone the adware does not show up.
> 
> edit: seems to have been fixed or gone away now


i had this issue and it just stopped suddenly too


----------



## bobmcjr (Apr 29, 2019)

I just got 3 unique redirect popups in a row, including one very persistent one as I tried to write this. Had to switch to Desktop mode.


----------



## DarkCrudus (Apr 29, 2019)

bobmcjr said:


> I just got 3 unique redirect popups in a row, including one very persistent one as I tried to write this. Had to switch to Desktop mode.
> View attachment 165305 View attachment 165306 View attachment 165307



Constantly happening to me(again)as well. It reminds me why I ended up downloading an adblock browser for my mobile.


----------



## linuxares (Apr 29, 2019)

@Costello @shaunj66 you guys should jump at it asap. Those sites are pure scams!


----------



## Techjunky90 (Apr 29, 2019)

Redirects have been happening for a couple of days now.


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 29, 2019)

Thanks I have reported them to the ad network. Hopefully they'll be removed soon


----------



## Subtle Demise (Apr 29, 2019)

bobmcjr said:


> I just got 3 unique redirect popups in a row, including one very persistent one as I tried to write this. Had to switch to Desktop mode.
> View attachment 165305 View attachment 165306 View attachment 165307


I get those too. The red screens are the browser catching them and not letting you proceed, so Google is starting to finally catch up with these abusive ads, but some are still passing through.


----------



## ParzivalWolfram (Apr 29, 2019)

Subtle Demise said:


> I get those too. The red screens are the browser catching them and not letting you proceed, so Google is starting to finally catch up with these abusive ads, but some are still passing through.


they have ways of bypassing them, apparently, as the "This site is bad" page would show up for a couple frames, but then it would proceed anyway without input.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Apr 29, 2019)

ParzivalWolfram said:


> they have ways of bypassing them, apparently, as the "This site is bad" page would show up for a couple frames, but then it would proceed anyway without input.


Yeah it's like a loop between two pages, so the back button doesn't work still.


----------



## Costello (Sep 6, 2018)

We have switched to a new ad network just recently. We're still working out the kinks, please bear with us until we're done 

Known issues, which will be addressed by our supplier as soon as possible:
*- bottom adverts on mobile are too big*
- _<please post in this thread if you are getting other issues>_

On most ads you will also see a "report ad" button, please click it to report it, obviously. There's no need to report it again on the forums since we'll only tell you to use that report button.

Also, please keep in mind that these ads arent there just for the fun of it. We need revenue to keep servers going, to allow some staff to get (small) payments to keep the site alive, and ... competitions. A big one's coming up real soon, if you've been following the Switch forums you know what I'm talking about. 


Please contact our advertising representatives at Playwire for ad rates, packages and general advertising information.
All display advertising on our site is managed by Playwire. If you would like to advertise please visit www.playwire.com or email [email protected].


----------



## ParzivalWolfram (Apr 30, 2019)

Subtle Demise said:


> Yeah it's like a loop between two pages, so the back button doesn't work still.


if you mash it hard enough it'll eventually get back to where you were.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Apr 30, 2019)

Yikes, looks like mobile redirects galore in here.
If it's annoying, you can install Firefox on Android and add the uBlock Origin add-on as a temporary workaround until this ad network sorts things out. (You may also be able to do this on iOS, but I'm not too sure...)


----------



## Idontknowwhattoputhere (Apr 30, 2019)

sks316 said:


> Yikes, looks like mobile redirects galore in here.
> If it's annoying, you can install Firefox on Android and add the uBlock Origin add-on as a temporary workaround until this ad network sorts things out. (You may also be able to do this on iOS, but I'm not too sure...)


Due to apple being fucking apple
No firefox ios extensions 4u


----------



## PrincessLillie (Apr 30, 2019)

Idontknowwhattoputhere said:


> Due to apple being fucking apple
> No firefox ios extensions 4u


Thought so
Android gang forever


----------



## ParzivalWolfram (Apr 30, 2019)

something something Brave Browser??? It's garbage on Android, but maybe not on iOS?


also for me they stopped a while back so idk if it's over or...?


----------



## Costello (Apr 30, 2019)

we have made several reports to the ad network and they have already responded and saying they are processing the reports ASAP.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 28, 2019)

Reviving this thread because I've just begun to get redirects for the first time on Chrome for Android. (Front page, forum list, threads, etc.)
I found the offending ad, but there's no option to report it unlike the other non-offending ads that have "report ad" underneath them. I've included the links anyway.



  



Spoiler: Links



https://samsung-2019-rewards.live/
https://giftcard-giveaway.xyz/


----------



## Costello (Jul 29, 2019)

Voxel said:


> Reviving this thread because I've just begun to get redirects for the first time on Chrome for Android. (Front page, forum list, threads, etc.)
> I found the offending ad, but there's no option to report it unlike the other non-offending ads that have "report ad" underneath them. I've included the links anyway.
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the report and sorry for the inconvenience caused. I have reported all that info to the ad network and they will begin hunting these f****rs down


----------



## brickmii82 (Jul 30, 2019)

I’m getting a recurring ad for some Lion King crap. I’ll screenshot it in a sec as it’s normally popping up full screen every 10 seconds on iOS. Funny enough it hasn’t popped up once while typing in this thread

Edit: here ya go


----------



## Costello (Jul 30, 2019)

brickmii82 said:


> I’m getting a recurring ad for some Lion King crap. I’ll screenshot it in a sec as it’s normally popping up full screen every 10 seconds on iOS. Funny enough it hasn’t popped up once while typing in this thread
> 
> Edit: here ya go
> View attachment 174668


really sorry to hear that 
any chance you could click the link and see where it takes you? and then copy the link here so I can report it
thanks


----------



## brickmii82 (Jul 30, 2019)

Costello said:


> really sorry to hear that
> any chance you could click the link and see where it takes you? and then copy the link here so I can report it
> thanks


https://www.benbridge.com/pandora-s...=Pandora-Q3-LionKing&utm_content=Find a Store


----------



## Costello (Jul 30, 2019)

brickmii82 said:


> https://www.benbridge.com/pandora-stores-united-states?utm_source=Gimbal&utm_medium=Mobile&utm_campaign=Pandora-Q3-LionKing&utm_content=Find a Store


thanks, I've reported it, lets see what they say.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 13, 2019)

I don't know if this is the right place to post this but.... is this normal? 





ut...


----------



## smileyhead (Aug 13, 2019)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> I don't know if this is the right place to post this but.... is this normal?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 176241ut...


That's definitely new, and I don't like it.
IIRC, there were problems with similar ads on mobile and they were not intentional.


----------



## aqlp091 (Aug 14, 2019)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> I don't know if this is the right place to post this but.... is this normal?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 176241ut...



I'm getting the exact same thing.

The ad takes up 20% of the screen.  Close it, and another appears seconds later.

Ads organically integrated into content are fine.  Pop-ups that persistently obscure content are annoying.

Hopefully adjustments are made.


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Sep 6, 2019)

Chrome blocked another popup also


----------



## Issac (Sep 6, 2019)

Post it in the bad ad topic... You know it


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Sep 6, 2019)

Issac said:


> Post it in the bad ad topic... You know it


The thread is locked


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 6, 2019)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> The thread is locked


https://gbatemp.net/threads/new-ad-network-centralize-discussions-here.517270/ < No it isn't.


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Sep 7, 2019)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> https://gbatemp.net/threads/new-ad-network-centralize-discussions-here.517270/ < No it isn't.


oh my bad sorry


----------



## Costello (Sep 6, 2018)

We have switched to a new ad network just recently. We're still working out the kinks, please bear with us until we're done 

Known issues, which will be addressed by our supplier as soon as possible:
*- bottom adverts on mobile are too big*
- _<please post in this thread if you are getting other issues>_

On most ads you will also see a "report ad" button, please click it to report it, obviously. There's no need to report it again on the forums since we'll only tell you to use that report button.

Also, please keep in mind that these ads arent there just for the fun of it. We need revenue to keep servers going, to allow some staff to get (small) payments to keep the site alive, and ... competitions. A big one's coming up real soon, if you've been following the Switch forums you know what I'm talking about. 


Please contact our advertising representatives at Playwire for ad rates, packages and general advertising information.
All display advertising on our site is managed by Playwire. If you would like to advertise please visit www.playwire.com or email [email protected].


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Sep 7, 2019)

had a mix up in where to post this sorry


----------



## digitalforums (Sep 9, 2019)

Tldr, why does the ad on mobile keep popping up every 10 seconds, so annoying, and yes I understand about ad revenue, but surly the more ads, the more people will use ad blockers.


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 9, 2019)

digitalforums said:


> Tldr, why does the ad on mobile keep popping up every 10 seconds, so annoying, and yes I understand about ad revenue, but surly the more ads, the more people will use ad blockers.


That short post is too long for you to read? Seriously?
Here's a short version: report annoying ads. Whining will get us nowhere.


----------



## Ryccardo (Sep 9, 2019)

digitalforums said:


> Tldr, why does the ad on mobile keep popping up every 10 seconds, so annoying, and yes I understand about ad revenue, but surly the more ads, the more people will use ad blockers.


As far as I understand it it's because, in this order:
0- so-called modern browsers are defective by design by not only allowing unsolicited remote code execution in the form of javashit, but having actively removed user-accessible options to do so (you can solve the issue with an extension such as uMatrix, uBlock Origin in advanced mode, or NoScript - in my order of preference)_
corollary of 0 - advertisers, social buttons, and similiar naggers are seemingly incapable of doing their job without wasting your processing power through the use of javashit (even after removing the easylist-based default blacklists, you will notice many pages are a lot cleaner)_
1- advertiser submits ad to more or less reputable ad provider, has it approved
2- advertiser edits ad (which is technically a separate page embedded in an iframe) to include code to redirect the page containing it
3- evidently, a very nominal review is done on the new ad (if any at all) and therefore it enters circulation until enough complaints are lifted and taken seriously
4- advertiser may or may not get banned, repeat from step 1

Website owners have little practical control on the exact content that gets peddled on their pages, and poor ethics such as those of this example only make it worse for everyone...

----

Right now I'm getting a banner on the bottom of the page:
 
if the iframe is opened as a standalone page, it just redirects to gbatemp, but by inspecting the source, the link is to 
https://paid.outbrain.com/network/r...8v_v2zMWHsg2-LHnz3IXaf5BbeqFpg&c=85bb6d72&v=3
and the picture is
https://images.outbrainimg.com/tran...ksImgiOjEwOSwiZCI6MS41LCJjcyI6MCwiZiI6MH0.jpg

@digitalforums, look at my example too - do you call Outbrain (which you may recognize from the obviously clickbait titled external articles on many "news" websites and blogs) a name you associate with ethical advertising?


----------



## digitalforums (Sep 9, 2019)

smileyhead said:


> That short post is too long for you to read? Seriously?
> Here's a short version: report annoying ads. Whining will get us nowhere.


Yes this short post of 15 pages is too long and I don't need you to tell me what to do, simple question and I'm not whining, surly you understand the meaning of whining. 

I already report the ads.


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 9, 2019)

digitalforums said:


> Yes this short post of 15 pages is too long and I don't need you to tell me what to do


I wasn't telling you to read the entirety of this thread. You just need to read and act upon the OP.
And if you reported the ads, why come here and say nothing that contributes to the thread?


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 9, 2019)

We're aware of floating static ads at the bottom of the page that have started appearing and have requested the ad network to remove them ASAP. We apologise about this.


----------



## osm70 (Sep 9, 2019)

I spent the last 5 minutes trying to click the ad it showed me. Nothing happened. It won't open the website.


----------



## Arcanuskun (Sep 14, 2019)

Hi this happens when an ad is loaded on the middle when in mobile. It sucks on UX and UI design because users will have a hard time reading the forum post.


----------



## aos10 (Sep 14, 2019)

Arcanuskun said:


> Hi this happens when an ad is loaded on the middle when in mobile. It sucks on UX and UI design because users will have a hard time reading the forum post.


Same problem with me, first ad miss the rest of the page, the problem there is another 2 ads running in the same page.


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 14, 2019)

Arcanuskun said:


> Hi this happens when an ad is loaded on the middle when in mobile. It sucks on UX and UI design because users will have a hard time reading the forum post.





aos10 said:


> Same problem with me, first ad miss the rest of the page, the problem there is another 2 ads running in the same page.


I was wondering what caused that. I thought it was Chrome Beta being temporarily fucky.


----------



## Costello (Sep 14, 2019)

I've never had this happen, what browser / OS is this ?


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 14, 2019)

Yes I can't reproduce this either. I see Chrome Beta mentioned. Is this the cause?


----------



## Arcanuskun (Sep 14, 2019)

shaunj66 said:


> Yes I can't reproduce this either. I see Chrome Beta mentioned. Is this the cause?


I don't believe so. My chrome is not in beta. Anyways here is the additional details.
OS: Android 8.0
Chrome: Playstore version (77.0.3865.73)


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 14, 2019)

Costello said:


> I've never had this happen, what browser / OS is this ?





shaunj66 said:


> Yes I can't reproduce this either. I see Chrome Beta mentioned. Is this the cause?





Arcanuskun said:


> Chrome: Playstore version (77.0.3865.73)


The latest Chrome Beta release is on the same version number as Stable, apparently, so this might be a Chrome 77 issue.


----------



## aos10 (Sep 14, 2019)

Costello said:


> I've never had this happen, what browser / OS is this ?


Android 7.0
HTC One m9
Chrome
Maybe it's something to do with res? 1080*1920
But there is multiple ads in the same page, maybe because of that?


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 14, 2019)

I get the exact same post difformity on my phone.
Not even having ads displayed here, so I guess something broke in the page formating.


----------



## Chary (Sep 14, 2019)

Just saw this happen on Chrome on a Galaxy S8+ and Huawei Mate 10. No issue on Safari iOS though.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 14, 2019)

Getting post deformation through chrome on my Galaxy s10+ as well


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 14, 2019)

The bug literally makes no sense and I've still not experienced it. Does it happen without any user interaction?


----------



## Costello (Sep 6, 2018)

We have switched to a new ad network just recently. We're still working out the kinks, please bear with us until we're done 

Known issues, which will be addressed by our supplier as soon as possible:
*- bottom adverts on mobile are too big*
- _<please post in this thread if you are getting other issues>_

On most ads you will also see a "report ad" button, please click it to report it, obviously. There's no need to report it again on the forums since we'll only tell you to use that report button.

Also, please keep in mind that these ads arent there just for the fun of it. We need revenue to keep servers going, to allow some staff to get (small) payments to keep the site alive, and ... competitions. A big one's coming up real soon, if you've been following the Switch forums you know what I'm talking about. 


Please contact our advertising representatives at Playwire for ad rates, packages and general advertising information.
All display advertising on our site is managed by Playwire. If you would like to advertise please visit www.playwire.com or email [email protected].


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 14, 2019)

shaunj66 said:


> The bug literally makes no sense and I've still not experienced it. Does it happen without any user interaction?


No user interaction is required 

It happens as more and more ads load in on the page


----------



## Chary (Sep 15, 2019)

It happened to the most recent post in a thread the two times I saw it. Patreon, so no ads were involved for me.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 21, 2019)

^^Still seems to be an issue for me. The site has become almost unusable for me on mobile if I want to read replies to a thread opposed to just the OP


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Oct 9, 2019)

https://us.themobilebonus.com/us/sw...9f2t15a8ocwj93a&uclick=2twhb76j8n&t3=Verizon#

This POS ad got me


----------



## yusuo (Oct 10, 2019)

Been having an issue with a large-ish pop up ad, whenever I try and close it just opens a new tab and refuses to close. Always coming in from the bottom of the screen


----------



## Subtle Demise (Oct 14, 2019)

Got another redirect one after a long time not seeing them.

https://us.themobilebonus.com/us/sw...8f9gx52h99lwjede&uclick=gx52h99lwj&t3=Sprint#


----------



## Ericzander (Oct 28, 2019)

I just had 3 popup ads on gbatemp hijack my phone's browser so I had to back out of the website to try again. This was after scrolling down on the homepage for a few seconds.


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 6, 2019)

Howdy, More Ad non-sense, This popped up on my pc after I left it on the homepage for a couple of seconds




I know hicc ups happen now and then, so not too worried about it, but just thought you should know. 
Also I don't usually go through the sub forums, I mostly just go through recent and newsworthy, but going through this one, I noticed that there's ads within the thread list


----------



## Subtle Demise (Nov 6, 2019)

DeoNaught said:


> Howdy, More Ad non-sense, This popped up on my pc after I left it on the homepage for a couple of seconds
> View attachment 185208
> 
> I know hicc ups happen now and then, so not too worried about it, but just thought you should know.
> ...


I'm pretty sure the thread list ones are supposed to be there.


----------



## wartutor (Dec 7, 2019)

Im getting a lot of those survey, and congratulations popup ads again when ever i click on anything on the front page


----------



## Sicklyboy (Dec 9, 2019)

Just got a redirect after loading a page, clicked through from Facebook. 



Spoiler



Image:

 

Link: https://d21xpeb8m1de1p.cloudfront.n...mp.net&5laNgQub=143937083508711&cc=1812327934


----------



## Techjunky90 (Dec 9, 2019)

Sicklyboy said:


> Just got a redirect after loading a page, clicked through from Facebook.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing new, been happening to me for a year now.


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 11, 2019)

Techjunky90 said:


> Nothing new, been happening to me for a year now.


 We send every single report manually to our ad providers who take immediate action. There's not much more we can do at this point.


----------



## eskinner3742 (Dec 24, 2019)

https://extravagantinwardness.club/...yG6TldL_DY3A4Ww&lptoken=15247737153c3796687c#

This is the URL I got redirected to on my phone. It's one of the annoying "congratulations you won" ads that don't let you go back, buzzes your phone, and takes over your tab. I used to get them all the time like a year ago, then almost never, and now they are becoming semi-frequent again so I hope this helps to determine where they're coming from.


----------



## Costello (Dec 24, 2019)

eskinner3742 said:


> https://extravagantinwardness.club/?swim=phelps&brand=Samsung&model=Galaxy S10&td=track.spicefriends.com&data2=wcqsq3b5q15f51nrhl7v0s6i&cep=_hf_1t9oysC3pg415KKnLmBLq45RrZ49OeXl0ZS9HQ0fh45bGwBDWhw1RUIM3stcu9xd0i8nWkJf-sLxtOMP97ENY0MRB4fA-RGl5S60xVzQ2JKunhzvP-QopZA6zs54o5mCQjyD5aR8-5-QyyN6wlm6HTs1yp4dg0RpwSJEPHc49N4ulc-RGkQJTG3fF_rOkrtaB0YwoXkC1ltkNXQczB7wlLZNQaN2dVG5ebzMPN7ZpySjL2SHL1rxaBeS3e6Qs4stUS7UgILHMjQJRx0ZuEFNjVIE04NtJgsi0jRgts-4HrcpHf5j6pSDwi2wPtK8pZOTVdgrJiP0l-_XsUaL3TIfjWdP7CSnxb6H9YRrl1K2HG9g9S3J0jiN_TOuPMXklgh-brQThyHKC45kmyt3dgWo0Hy4yCfd8PQJ-oFGNYT-0Qs8RQqHomVVuNoAC0rttZTYw3tyG6TldL_DY3A4Ww&lptoken=15247737153c3796687c#
> 
> This is the URL I got redirected to on my phone. It's one of the annoying "congratulations you won" ads that don't let you go back, buzzes your phone, and takes over your tab. I used to get them all the time like a year ago, then almost never, and now they are becoming semi-frequent again so I hope this helps to determine where they're coming from.


thanks, I reported this.


----------



## sandytf (Feb 13, 2020)

Can I just pay $20 to get ads removed from my account?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 13, 2020)

sandytf said:


> Can I just pay $20 to get ads removed from my account?


Actually, one of the perks for our Patreon is that you can browse the site ad free

https://www.patreon.com/gbatemp

I believe the $2 tier can go ad-free, despite what it says there (but @Costello can confirm for sure!)


----------



## sandytf (Feb 13, 2020)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Actually, one of the perks for our Patreon is that you can browse the site as free
> 
> https://www.patreon.com/gbatemp
> 
> I believe the $2 tier can go ad-free, despite what it says there (but @Costello can confirm for sure!)


$2 a month for ad-free is reasonable, but $5 a month seems a bit excessive.


----------



## digitalforums (Feb 13, 2020)

I used to browse this site a lot more than I do now, now there are ads everywhere, shame I understand the reasoning, but when you have limited data, I load the page up and turn data off so it doesn't drain my data.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Mar 24, 2020)

As a patron, I shouldn't be seeing these, right? They've never showed up before.
Autoplaying videos are one of the most annoying things on the Internet.


----------



## Costello (Sep 6, 2018)

We have switched to a new ad network just recently. We're still working out the kinks, please bear with us until we're done 

Known issues, which will be addressed by our supplier as soon as possible:
*- bottom adverts on mobile are too big*
- _<please post in this thread if you are getting other issues>_

On most ads you will also see a "report ad" button, please click it to report it, obviously. There's no need to report it again on the forums since we'll only tell you to use that report button.

Also, please keep in mind that these ads arent there just for the fun of it. We need revenue to keep servers going, to allow some staff to get (small) payments to keep the site alive, and ... competitions. A big one's coming up real soon, if you've been following the Switch forums you know what I'm talking about. 


Please contact our advertising representatives at Playwire for ad rates, packages and general advertising information.
All display advertising on our site is managed by Playwire. If you would like to advertise please visit www.playwire.com or email [email protected].


----------



## Costello (Mar 24, 2020)

you can disable them - in your profile "disable affiliate videos"
merging your thread with the main ad discussions


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Mar 24, 2020)

Costello said:


> you can disable them - in your profile "disable affiliate videos"
> merging your thread with the main ad discussions


Thanks, but they have never showed up before. Shouldn't they be disabled by default for patrons?


----------



## Costello (Mar 24, 2020)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Thanks, but they have never showed up before. Shouldn't they be disabled by default for patrons?


since there is actual value to these videos (try watching them sometimes? they're pretty interesting) it's not fair to force disable them for those who still want to watch them. Better disable them on an opt-out basis


----------



## wartutor (Mar 24, 2020)

I constantly get adds like this popping up over top of the sight every couple of seconds making it hard to see or read anything. Cant click on anything when there like this either. Hitting the x to close them does nothing. Wouldnt be so bad if they didnt keep popping up every couple seconds. The second pic is what comes up if i click the little box next to the x.


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Apr 8, 2020)

I don't know if it is right place to ask but i have been getting a lot of russian ads lately and i am not from russia i am from Poland which is not far away from russia but i am still not russian



 

 

I have even one in time of writing this!


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 10, 2020)

Nobody_Important4u said:


> I don't know if it is right place to ask but i have been getting a lot of russian ads lately and i am not from russia i am from Poland which is not far away from russia but i am still not russian
> 
> View attachment 203192 View attachment 203193
> 
> ...


That's really not an issue we are going to spend our time dealing with.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Apr 21, 2020)

AdBlock is not only working on this site, but in all the sites I frequently use there's ads everywhere.

Are you guys of GBATEMP using Google Ads?
I'm starting to get a little worried.
Some days ago, my Google Account got seemingly hacked. I received an email that notified me of a certain IP adress from another city that tried to access to my Google Account.
I resetted my password to an ever bigger one, and in less than an hour I got the same email that someone had access to my newly created password.
Now the fucking Google Account is asking me for a phone number (which I don't have)
And, just yesterday I started to have all these ads all over the Internet.

So... are you guys using Google Ads? Or am I right to think that this possible ad invasion has something to do with my Google Account being _hacked?_
If som MODERATOR could tell me: "Yes, we're using Google Ads" that'd be nice to hear because at least I'd know that this whole sudden ad thing is not related to my Google Account being "hacked".





Even at the time of typing this, there's an ad above my post.


Spoiler: Ad Invasion!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 21, 2020)

Try using a good adblocker like uBlock Origin, ABP gets paid by advertisers to allow ads through their filters.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Apr 21, 2020)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Try using a good adblocker like uBlock Origin, ABP gets paid by advertisers to allow ads through their filters.



Yay!
ABP does work!

The thing with ADS is that it slows down the site a lot.


----------



## SkeletonSmith (May 16, 2020)

Example of the ads


----------



## Ottoclav (Jun 12, 2020)

Yup, I've been getting some seriously detrimental new tab pop-ups when I access GBATemp.net. Why does it always have to be porn? I will not post the ads. What do I need to do to keep this from happening?


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 12, 2020)

Ottoclav said:


> Yup, I've been getting some seriously detrimental new tab pop-ups when I access GBATemp.net. Why does it always have to be porn? I will not post the ads. What do I need to do to keep this from happening?


Please can you PM me screenshots? And the URL of the ads if possible. Thanks


----------



## Ottoclav (Jun 12, 2020)

shaunj66 said:


> Please can you PM me screenshots? And the URL of the ads if possible. Thanks


nvm, it is something else. Everytime I open a tab or click a hyperlink I get crazy pop tabs. My wife would kill me if she saw these. now i just got to figure out why my antivirus isn't blocking this.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Sep 15, 2020)

I haven't experienced any ads on the mobile site..... Until today!

I may have deleted an old cookie as i done a litttle spring cleaning on my phone and was wondering if i can get it back? These ads are so annoyingly intrusive and jump the page allover the place when trting to hit a link or thread..... Just wondering really how its only today this happened!!

Sorry if I'm being a jerk but ads are jerks


----------



## Ottoclav (Sep 16, 2020)

Lostbhoy said:


> I haven't experienced any ads on the mobile site..... Until today!
> 
> I may have deleted an old cookie as i done a litttle spring cleaning on my phone and was wondering if i can get it back? These ads are so annoyingly intrusive and jump the page allover the place when trting to hit a link or thread..... Just wondering really how its only today this happened!!
> 
> Sorry if I'm being a jerk but ads are jerks


Especially when they take up the whole mobile screen and can't be closed out!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 16, 2020)

If there are any ads that hijack your screen or move your browser around, report them via the button on the ad (if there is one), or copy the ad URL and report it here and @Costello will forward it on to the ad publisher to be fixed. 

If you don't like ads, you're free to subscribe to our Patreon which has an option for ads to be removed, or use an adblocker if you're a heathen who doesn't like supporting an independent community run purely on the goodwill of the staff.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Sep 16, 2020)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> or use an adblocker if you're a heathen who doesn't like supporting an independent community run purely on the goodwill of the staff.


this is defamation, not all adblocker users are evil gremlins


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Sep 18, 2020)

sks316 said:


> this is defamation, not all adblocker users are evil gremlins


I mean, I use Adblock, and look at me


----------



## Lostbhoy (Sep 20, 2020)

Not got a problem with sites using ads as revenue.... Ads are still jerks tho!!! 

Only problem is that I must look a like serial profile stalker as everytime I try to enter a thread, I enter soneones profile as their name appears right where the thread was that I was trying to open.

Ads are everywhere, must they jump a sites layout all over the place when they are being loaded though? I mean, that 'space' is already predetermined before any ads are added!

So if you see me make an appearance on your profile.... Sorry bout that!


----------



## Lostbhoy (Oct 14, 2020)

Sorry to be this guy again but as i hope you can see from my screenshot..... The ad at the bottom of the page is faaaaar too intrusive and will not go away no matter how many times i press the X.

I do have to say this has to be unacceptable, especially when the page still jumps all over the place when loading other ads or rotation of that ad happens. I mean come on, trying to post is ridiculously hard and time consuming now.

Is this the norm now and should i shut up or can something be done here guys, seriously?


----------



## Costello (Sep 6, 2018)

We have switched to a new ad network just recently. We're still working out the kinks, please bear with us until we're done 

Known issues, which will be addressed by our supplier as soon as possible:
*- bottom adverts on mobile are too big*
- _<please post in this thread if you are getting other issues>_

On most ads you will also see a "report ad" button, please click it to report it, obviously. There's no need to report it again on the forums since we'll only tell you to use that report button.

Also, please keep in mind that these ads arent there just for the fun of it. We need revenue to keep servers going, to allow some staff to get (small) payments to keep the site alive, and ... competitions. A big one's coming up real soon, if you've been following the Switch forums you know what I'm talking about. 


Please contact our advertising representatives at Playwire for ad rates, packages and general advertising information.
All display advertising on our site is managed by Playwire. If you would like to advertise please visit www.playwire.com or email [email protected].


----------



## wartutor (Nov 7, 2020)

Lostbhoy said:


> Sorry to be this guy again but as i hope you can see from my screenshot..... The ad at the bottom of the page is faaaaar too intrusive and will not go away no matter how many times i press the X.
> 
> I do have to say this has to be unacceptable, especially when the page still jumps all over the place when loading other ads or rotation of that ad happens. I mean come on, trying to post is ridiculously hard and time consuming now.
> 
> Is this the norm now and should i shut up or can something be done here guys, seriously?


This... It has gotten hard to read threads or even type a response due to adds blocking my text and jumping my page around including closing my keyboard making me click on whatever is behind it closing whatever i have typed. I had to stop and adjust my screen and get my keyboard back up 4 times just typing this. Some of them even make it so spell check will not load and i cant use it to fix



Edited to add video


----------



## eskinner3742 (Jan 7, 2021)

The redirect ads seemed to have returned on mobile for me. Extremely annoying since I have to close the tab and reopen the site a few times until I don't get the pop-up which takes 3-7 tries. This time they're goodluckdog.space. All you fine staffers are usually pretty quick to fix it tho so here's the report. Cheers!

http://goodluckdog.space/bonus/com-...name=SM-G973U&tablet=2&rheight=0&rwidth=0&e=5


----------



## juniors612 (Jan 7, 2021)

Yep, redirection of those can be really annoying.


----------



## Costello (Jan 7, 2021)

thanks for the reports guys we are going to forward that to our ad network.
sorry for the inconvenience


----------



## eskinner3742 (Jan 7, 2021)

Costello said:


> thanks for the reports guys we are going to forward that to our ad network.
> sorry for the inconvenience


Nah don't worry about it. Annoying ads sneak into all kinds of sites. When they do I report it, you guys take care of it, and they go away for a while. This is the first time I've gotten one in about a year so whatever happens behind the scenes, dammit I appreciate it.


----------



## TotalJustice (Jan 15, 2021)

Hi, im having a bit of a problem with popup ads on mobile. Basically there's 2 popups that appear along the bottom and they reappear every time i open a new page. i've only noticed this today. I don't mind having ads, but the constant popping up is a bit much for me haha.
https://files.catbox.moe/qghx6r.mp4


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jan 16, 2021)

wartutor said:


> This... It has gotten hard to read threads or even type a response due to adds blocking my text and jumping my page around including closing my keyboard making me click on whatever is behind it closing whatever i have typed. I had to stop and adjust my screen and get my keyboard back up 4 times just typing this. Some of them even make it so spell check will not load and i cant use it to fix
> 
> 
> 
> Edited to add video



Yeah I came here to complain about this. Was writing out a decently long response to someone on a thread and now all of it is gone forever. The auto saving of drafts doesn't seem to work anymore, so when you accidentally click on one of the related threads after your keyboard gets force-closed, you can't recover any of your post. Very frustrating.


----------



## Providen (Feb 23, 2021)

Pleng said:


> Video ads? Seriously? I'm glad I use add block.


Yes, indeed it's a life saver.


----------



## Nerdtendo (Mar 14, 2021)

The way ads have been popping up on mobile have been making it nearly impossible to send messages. I'll close the banner on the bottom, start typing a post and then either the mid page ad shifts, or the banner ad reappears which shifts the whole page, closes my keyboard, and the position my finger taps while typing is a link sending me to another post.


----------



## Mikemk (May 16, 2021)

It's been happening for probably a few years now that pages jump up and down the scrollbar for no reason when ads load.  Also sometimes they steal your keyboard when you're trying to type, potentially causing you to accidentally click whatever was underneath the keyboard.  You can even see that happening in the video I made of me typing this!

Jumping up and down the page with me not touching it (I scroll at one point so you can see the touch cursor, so you know I'm not touching the rest of the time): https://youtube.com/shorts/fZQ9tq71IoY?feature=share

Trying to type this post:


----------



## Costello (May 17, 2021)

this isn't ours to fix but the ad network.
thank you for reporting the issue though I will make sure to forward it to them

also, i've merged this with the existing thread about ads


----------



## Costello (May 19, 2021)

Mikemk said:


> It's been happening for probably a few years now that pages jump up and down the scrollbar for no reason when ads load.  Also sometimes they steal your keyboard when you're trying to type, potentially causing you to accidentally click whatever was underneath the keyboard.  You can even see that happening in the video I made of me typing this!
> 
> Jumping up and down the page with me not touching it (I scroll at one point so you can see the touch cursor, so you know I'm not touching the rest of the time): https://youtube.com/shorts/fZQ9tq71IoY?feature=share
> 
> Trying to type this post:



hi, so our ad network replied and they said they did some adjustments to improve things.
it may take a couple days to take effect, can you send feedback then ?


----------



## regnad (Jun 28, 2021)

Providen said:


> Yes, indeed it's a life saver.



What do you use? I'm using ABP and somehow it does nothing for this site.


----------



## banjo2 (Jun 29, 2021)

regnad said:


> What do you use? I'm using ABP and somehow it does nothing for this site.


I'm not sure if this is accurate, but


Tom Bombadildo said:


> Use ublock origin, not Adblock Plus. ABP enables "safe ads" by default as they're paid by advertisers to allow ads through their "blocker", so if you never disabled that setting, there will be some sites that still show ads.
> 
> Ublock Origin, however, doesn't have any such feature, and works just fine for blocking ads here


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 29, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> I'm not sure if this is accurate, but


Still accurate.

https://adblockplus.org/acceptable-ads < sauce on ABP allowing ads. 

uBlock origin still works just fine.


----------



## Jayro (Jun 29, 2021)

I only Switched to uBlock Origin because YouTube ads kept slipping through with ABP. I kept uBlock because it's proven itself god-like.


----------



## Aheago (Aug 11, 2021)

Ads are starting to make the site load super slow on mobile phones, and also cause the page to jump around quite a bit. I can’t even load an alert directly to the reply as it jumps me to the top of the page as soon as the ads load in


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Sep 2, 2021)

Fun fact: Privacy Badger blocks the ads
Meaning these ads are probably spyware


----------



## SapphireExile (Sep 3, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Fun fact: Privacy Badger blocks the ads
> Meaning these ads are probably spyware



That's not how this works. Badger just has a whitelist of approved ads, not a blacklist of bad ads.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Sep 25, 2021)

Does Playwire still make the ads with the new update?


----------



## Costello (Sep 6, 2018)

We have switched to a new ad network just recently. We're still working out the kinks, please bear with us until we're done 

Known issues, which will be addressed by our supplier as soon as possible:
*- bottom adverts on mobile are too big*
- _<please post in this thread if you are getting other issues>_

On most ads you will also see a "report ad" button, please click it to report it, obviously. There's no need to report it again on the forums since we'll only tell you to use that report button.

Also, please keep in mind that these ads arent there just for the fun of it. We need revenue to keep servers going, to allow some staff to get (small) payments to keep the site alive, and ... competitions. A big one's coming up real soon, if you've been following the Switch forums you know what I'm talking about. 


Please contact our advertising representatives at Playwire for ad rates, packages and general advertising information.
All display advertising on our site is managed by Playwire. If you would like to advertise please visit www.playwire.com or email [email protected].


----------



## Costello -- PLEASE READ - GBATEMP V8 - WORK IN PROGRESS (Sep 25, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Does Playwire still make the ads with the new update?


yes

*PLEASE BE AWARE *we just launched the site yesterday, there are several issues with the ads not showing correctly or in the wrong place

For example, the videos can't be closed, and they are showing in the wrong place.
On some pages, there are no ads, and on some others there are too many.

It will be addressed ASAP. We have already contacted the ad network. They need some time to fix all that.


----------



## Ondrashek06 (Jun 16, 2022)

There are ads popping up for injections. Certain people with trypanophobia (including me) feel unsafe when seeing anything about injections.


----------



## XRTerra (Jul 10, 2022)

I don't mind ads. It keeps this site up, and I love this site. But the god damn wawa hoagie fest ads keep popping up on mobile view whenever I'm editing a comment. And it takes up a good chunk of the screen and the comment I'm editing, AND makes the page go to the top sometimes.

Anyone else having this issue? I don't mind the ads at the bottom of the screen, just that wawa hoagie fest ad that just shows up, flashes the screen, and pops up. It's only appearing on mobile where screen space is limited.

I'm gonna go to sleep and see a pop up that takes up my whole dream asking if I want to buy a 5/6 dollar sandwich. No wawa, I don't.


----------



## XRTerra (Jul 26, 2022)

Please, please, PLEASE REMOVE THE WAWA HOAGIE FEST AD! It makes the mobile website horrid to use.


----------



## smileyhead (Friday at 8:33 AM)

So, it was time for my monthly re-login due to 2FA, and I was confronted with the suggestion system free users see:






One is appropriate, one is not, and two are external links to clickbait articles (with the second image being a lengthy GIF of a woman seductively ‘dancing,’ which I doubt is limited-data-friendly).


----------



## digitalforums (Friday at 9:15 AM)

I had one just before Christmas for a Nintendo 3ds CIA file for pornohub.

And again lots of the ads on here play videos, which definitely are not limited data friendly.


----------



## smileyhead (Friday at 9:36 AM)

digitalforums said:


> And again lots of the ads on here play videos, which definitely are not limited data friendly.


Tick ‘disable affiliate videos’ in your preferences.


----------



## digitalforums (Friday at 10:02 AM)

I've just checked my preferences, and it's ticked, but I still get them playing.


----------



## Jayro (Friday at 12:59 PM)

Yeah, the ads on mobile are getting to be a bit much.


----------



## smileyhead (Friday at 1:18 PM)

Jayro said:


> Yeah, the ads on mobile are getting to be a bit much.
> 
> View attachment 346110


To be fair, that looks more like a crappy mobile layout from Taboola, rather than Temp's fault. Those small cards should definitely fit into one row.


----------



## digitalforums (Saturday at 6:41 AM)

Still getting this.

When clicked, it says oops page not found??


----------



## smileyhead (Saturday at 9:54 AM)

digitalforums said:


> Still getting this.
> 
> When clicked, it says oops page not found??


Someone else was complaining about that thread being recommended content specifically (in a different thread), so a mod deleted it.
…It seems, it's still being recommended, though.


----------

